#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  Сексуальная жизнь с супругой

## Homa Brut

Еще один вопрос по панча шиле. Запрет на неправильное сексуальное поведение. С тем, чтобы будучи в браке, не вступать в сексуальные отношения с иными женщинами все понятно. Вопрос такой: А в самой сексуальной жизни с законной супругой есть в связи с этим какие то ограничения?

----------


## Топпер

Какие вопросы жизненные вас всё интересуют  :Smilie: 

Здесь комментарии несколько разнятся в зависимости от культурной среды, в которой развивался Буддизм в той или иной стране. Так, например, в Ламриме Цзонкапы прописаны запреты на анальные и оральные сношения и во время месячных. 
Но, в целом, Буддизм мягче в этих вопросах, чем авраамистические религии. Всё-таки Дхамма - это не семейный кодекс.

Плюс нельзя этим заниматься вблизи святых мест: ступ, статуй Будды, вблизи Типитаки, возле монахов, в монастырях и т.п. Ну, и конечно, нельзя, если вы приняли на время 8 обетов. Например, во время Упосатхи или Вассы. И нельзя совершать насильственные действия.  Но это уже исходя из первого обета о неотнятии жизни, который при расширенном толковании получает значение непричинения страданий живым существам.

----------

Gloria (21.04.2009), Homa Brut (21.04.2009), Буль (21.04.2009), Илия (22.04.2009), Юдж (21.04.2009)

----------


## Homa Brut

> Какие вопросы жизненные вас всё интересуют 
> 
> Здесь комментарии несколько разнятся в зависимости от культурной среды, в которой развивался Буддизм в той или иной стране. Так, например, в Ламриме Цзонкапы прописаны запреты на анальные и оральные сношения и во время месячных. 
> Но, в целом, Буддизм мягче в этих вопросах, чем авраамистические религии. Всё-таки Дхамма - это не семейный кодекс.
> 
> Плюс нельзя этим заниматься вблизи святых мест: ступ, статуй Будды, вблизи Типитаки, возле монахов, в монастырях и т.п. Ну, и конечно, нельзя, если вы приняли на время 8 обетов. Например, во время Упосатхи или Вассы. И нельзя совершать насильственные действия.  Но это уже исходя из первого обета о неотнятии жизни, который при расширенном толковании получает значение непричинения страданий живым существам.


Жизненые вопросы интересуют, наверно, потому, что хотелось бы соблюдать панча шилу в повседневной жизни  :Smilie:  Топпер, а в тхераваде, насколько я понял, запретов, подобных тем, что вы перечислили среди изложеных в Ламриме Цонкапы нет?

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, а в тхераваде, насколько я понял, запретов, подобных тем, что вы перечислиди среди изложеных в Ламриме Цонкапы нет?


Скажем так: не встречал в комментариях. Но допускаю, что есть. Но вообще, по логике, в частной жизни что и как делать, должно быть личным делом супругов.

----------

Homa Brut (21.04.2009)

----------


## лесник

> Плюс нельзя этим заниматься вблизи святых мест: ступ, статуй Будды, вблизи Типитаки, возле монахов, в монастырях и т.п.


А если на прикроватной тумбочке стоит фигурка Будды, а в книжном шкафу - томик сутр, то как быть?

----------


## Топпер

Лучше убрать или завесить.
Хотя здесь речь, прежде всего о больших, храмовых статуях.

----------

Буль (21.04.2009)

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

> Плюс нельзя этим заниматься вблизи святых мест: ступ, статуй Будды, вблизи Типитаки, возле монахов, в монастырях и т.п.


Наверное, тут надо добавить что это точка зрения монахов. Для мирян как мне думается таких ограничений нет. Это личное дело двоих, где им заниматься сексом, если это не мешает окружающим. А статуя или книжка, думаю, не испытают отрицательных эмоций.

----------

Слава Эркин (22.04.2009)

----------


## ullu

> Наверное, тут надо добавить что это точка зрения монахов.


И йогинов.

...уж столько раз тут это постили...

Неправильное сексуальное поведение.
Сущность третьего неблагого деяния тела - неправильного сексуального поведения - вступать в связь с тем, с кем не разрешено.

В этом деянии можно выделить следующие разновидности:
1. Не подобает простому человеку иметь сношение с тем, кто находится под опекой царя, например, с царицей.
2. Не подобает иметь сношение с тем, с кем это запрещено законом.
3. В Индии не подобает иметь случайные сношения с теми, кто находится под опекой родителей, поскольку мужчины и женщины, не живущие своим домом, находятся под защитой родителей.
4. Не подобает иметь сношения с тем, кого защищают «общественные устои», то есть с тем, с кем это считается постыдным, например, с матерью или сестрой.
5. Не подобает иметь сношения с тем, кто находится под опекой священной Дхармы, например, с супругой гуру, с теми, кто принял монашеские обеты и т. д.
Похотливые люди не вступают на путь освобождения. Цогял, применяй противоядие.

Существуют также случаи, когда не подобает иметь сношения даже с тем, с кем это позволительно:
1. Не подобает иметь сношения в неподходящее время, такое как полнолуние, новолуние и восьмой день.
2. Не подобает иметь сношения в неподходящем месте, например, перед алтарем Трех Драгоценностей.
3. Не подобает совершать сношения через несоответствующее отверстие, делая это, как животные.

Цогял, обычно люди, не оставившие мирскую жизнь, попадают в темницу мары. Как и те деяния, о которых уже шла речь, неправильное сексуальное поведение считается полностью совершённым, если в нем есть четыре аспекта, и точно так же у него бывают три вида следствий:
1. Следствие созревания приводит к перерождению и трех низших мирах. Даже если ты родишься в высших мирах. тебя будут ждать ссоры с супругом и тому подобное.
2. Преобладающее следствие: даже в будущих жизнях твои помощники, супруг и другие не будут отзывчивыми и станут проявлять различные виды неблагодарности.
3. Следствие, соответствующее причине: твои неблаготворные привычные склонности приведут к тому, что ты будешь находить удовольствие в неправильном сексуальном поведении.

Цогял, отказавшись от этих поступков и воздержавшись от их совершения, ты обретешь противоположные следствия, поэтому отказаться от них чрезвычайно важно.

----------

Буль (22.04.2009), Илия (22.04.2009)

----------


## ullu

Ну и вообще , кроме того что это мешает или не мешает окружающим, это может мешать или не мешать ВАМ. Создавая в вашем собственном уме соответствующее отношение.
Которое снаружи то не заметно, а как сядете заниматься так вдруг сонливость навалилась откуда-то, или беспокойство, или вроде и понятно было, а вот раз и не понимаете, не различаете, не обнаруживаете...
Вы статуэтку зачем ставите на алтарь? Не по приколу же, а для того что бы у вашего ума была опора. И затем берете сами и эту опору, которую сами создали , и разрушаете.
Весьма странные действия выходят.

----------

Homa Brut (22.04.2009), Буль (22.04.2009), Илия (22.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Наверное, тут надо добавить что это точка зрения монахов. Для мирян как мне думается таких ограничений нет. Это личное дело двоих, где им заниматься сексом, если это не мешает окружающим. А статуя или книжка, думаю, не испытают отрицательных эмоций.


Для монахов эти точки зрения не нужны по причине того, что они нигде не должны заниматься сексом  :Smilie: 
Это ограничения для мирян. В потоке сознания есть кусала дхамма хири - стыд и акусала дхамма - ахирика. - бесстыдство. Поэтому не стоит взращивать акусала дхаммы подобным непристойным поведением. Это ничего вам не даст в духовном плане, а повредить может.

----------


## ullu

> Для монахов эти точки зрения не нужны по причине того, что они нигде не должны заниматься сексом


О!  :Smilie: 
Я кстати тоже не обратила внимания на это, как и Юрий  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  Отличный урок внимательности. Хихих :Smilie: )))

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

> В потоке сознания есть кусала дхамма хири - стыд и акусала дхамма - ахирика. - бесстыдство. Поэтому не стоит взращивать акусала дхаммы подобным непристойным поведением.


Стыд, бесстыдство, пристойное, непристойное поведение - с точки зрения кого? Для каждого человека в отношении разных объектов эти понятия весьма относительны. Вот свежий пример: для вас весьма пристойным считается посмеиваться над основателем другой религии, для меня это кажется не совсем пристойным... Кто тут судья? Да никто, каждый из нас ведет себя так как считает нужным...

----------


## Поляков

> Лучше убрать или завесить.


Некоторые православные, во всяком случае старообрядцы, завешивают иконы специальной шторкой (благовестка) и открывают только на время молитвы.

----------


## Топпер

> Стыд, бесстыдство, пристойное, непристойное поведение - с точки зрения кого? Для каждого человека в отношении разных объектов эти понятия весьма относительны.


С т.з. того, приближает ли тот или иной потупок к Ниббане или отдоляет. Плюс, стыд по отношению к нарушению обетов.  Я сомневаюсь, что непочтительное отношение к Трём Драгоценностям или их символам, может приблизить к Ниббане.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Да мракобесие всё это, не заморачивайтесь.

----------

Echo (22.04.2009), Fritz (21.04.2009), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (23.04.2009), Вантус (21.04.2009), Нъяга Ньямара (26.04.2009), Олеся (21.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Да мракобесие всё это, не заморачивайтесь.


Для вас Ламрим - мракобесие?

----------


## Raudex

> Да мракобесие всё это, не заморачивайтесь.


А вот не скажите, уважаемый. Есть такая штука как десакрализация, если не взращивать в себе искренее уважение пусть даже на первый взгляд к пустяшным вещам, то рано или поздно верх возьмёт цинизм.

----------

Bob (20.08.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (22.04.2009), Homa Brut (22.04.2009), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (21.04.2009), ullu (22.04.2009), Zom (22.04.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Сакральность не в том заключается, чтобы манипулировать людьми с помощью догм и предписаний. А высшая сакральность - выход за пределы дуализма. Не "цинизм", а священный бунт - вот подлинная святость.




> Для вас Ламрим - мракобесие?


Меня вообще поражает, насколько у буддистов (возможно, только в СНГ) наглухо отбита способность критически воспринимать и отсеивать информацию. Помню, как Чокьи Нима Ринпоче на лекции просил своими словами выразить понимание пустоты, и все дружно загалдели: "форма есть пустота, пустота есть форма". "Пожалуйста, своими словами, - сказал Ринпоче. - Цитату выучить любой может, особой пользы от этого нет". Христиан вы при любом удобном случае готовы высмеивать за фанатизм и догматическое следование священному писанию, а у самих накопились *сотни* священных писаний и непререкаемых авторитетов, которыми так удобно лупить оппонента по башке.

Причём никто даже не задумывается о хорошо известной любому культурологу и филологу специфике средневекового сознания и средневековой литературы. В частности, о проблеме авторства и верификации сведений, приводимых в старинных источниках. Например, люди всерьёз верят, что палийские сутты - подлинные слова исторического Будды Шакьямуни. Хотя там даже построение фраз специфически литературное, рассчитанное на запоминание и погружение в изменённое состояние сознания. Люди верят, что в ламриме каждое слово написал Цзонкапа, хотя за 500 лет тибетские переписчики с чистым сердцем, даже с благоговением (специфика средневековой литературы!) могли добавить в его труд десяток своих "безупречно верных" мыслей. Люди благоговейно внимают песням Миларепы, даже если в самом источнике сказано, что песня была спета наедине в пещере и рядом явно не было какого-нибудь Левия Матфея с пергаментом. Или Миларепа на старости лет в назидательных целях пересказывал ученикам десятки песен, сочинённых десятки же лет назад? Люди добрые! Для средневекового автора (что древнерусского, что древнеанглийского, что тибетского) совершенно неважно, *что* в точности было сказано. Для него важно, что *должно* было сказать в данной ситуации (написать в тексте данного жанра) данное лицо.

Рекомендации ламрима, возможно, были разумны в рамках средневекового тибетского культурного контекста. Но с точки зрения этих запретов многих дзенских мастеров Японии придётся считать развратниками и жЫвотными.  :Smilie:  Для современного домохозяина, живущего в хрущёвке в однокомнатной квартире, завешивать статуи будд шторкой во время секса с супругой - просто дикое ханжество и глупость. Если в уме угнездился такой дуализм, откуда потом взяться недвойственности?

...Очевидно, что там, где буддизм становился государственной религией, он превращался в инструмент манипулирования массами, то есть в обычное сансарическое демиургическое разводилово со всеми вытекающими последствиями для духовной практики. Что и наблюдается на наших форумах: одни становятся книжниками, другие - фарисеями, третьи закапываются в "Учение" и пытаются рационально понять то, что вообще лежит за пределами ratio. Человека, йогина днём с огнём не сыщешь.

----------

Caddy (22.04.2009), Echo (22.04.2009), Ho Shim (22.04.2009), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (23.04.2009), Pavel (22.04.2009), Skyku (22.04.2009), Александр С (22.04.2009), Буль (22.04.2009), Дечен Чедрон (23.04.2009), Илия (22.04.2009), Кунзанг Янгдзом (22.04.2009), куру хунг (22.04.2009), лесник (22.04.2009), Манечка (23.04.2009), Марица (22.04.2009), Ната (26.09.2009), Норбу (22.04.2009), Нъяга Ньямара (26.04.2009), Поляков (22.04.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (22.04.2009), Слава Эркин (22.04.2009), Тант (10.08.2011), Юрий Никифоров (22.04.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

Я слышал однажды, что когда у тибетцев возник спор по поводу расхождения в разных версиях Ламрима, была вскрыта ступа Цонкапы где лежала рукопись.

----------


## Dondhup

> Сакральность не в том заключается, чтобы манипулировать людьми с помощью догм и предписаний. А высшая сакральность - выход за пределы дуализма. Не "цинизм", а священный бунт - вот подлинная святость.
> 
> 
> Меня вообще поражает, насколько у буддистов (возможно, только в СНГ) наглухо отбита способность критически воспринимать и отсеивать информацию. Помню, как Чокьи Нима Ринпоче на лекции просил своими словами выразить понимание пустоты, и все дружно загалдели: "форма есть пустота, пустота есть форма". "Пожалуйста, своими словами, - сказал Ринпоче. - Цитату выучить любой может, особой пользы от этого нет". Христиан вы при любом удобном случае готовы высмеивать за фанатизм и догматическое следование священному писанию, а у самих накопились *сотни* священных писаний и непререкаемых авторитетов, которыми так удобно лупить оппонента по башке.
> 
> Причём никто даже не задумывается о хорошо известной любому культурологу и филологу специфике средневекового сознания и средневековой литературы. В частности, о проблеме авторства и верификации сведений, приводимых в старинных источниках. Например, люди всерьёз верят, что палийские сутты - подлинные слова исторического Будды Шакьямуни. Хотя там даже построение фраз специфически литературное, рассчитанное на запоминание и погружение в изменённое состояние сознания. Люди верят, что в ламриме каждое слово написал Цзонкапа, хотя за 500 лет тибетские переписчики с чистым сердцем, даже с благоговением (специфика средневековой литературы!) могли добавить в его труд десяток своих "безупречно верных" мыслей. Люди благоговейно внимают песням Миларепы, даже если в самом источнике сказано, что песня была спета наедине в пещере и рядом явно не было какого-нибудь Левия Матфея с пергаментом. Или Миларепа на старости лет в назидательных целях пересказывал ученикам десятки песен, сочинённых десятки же лет назад? Люди добрые! Для средневекового автора (что древнерусского, что древнеанглийского, что тибетского) совершенно неважно, *что* в точности было сказано. Для него важно, что *должно* было быть сказано в данной ситуации данным лицом.
> 
> Рекомендации ламрима, возможно, были разумны в рамках средневекового тибетского культурного контекста. Но с точки зрения этих запретов многих дзенских мастеров Японии придётся считать развратниками и жЫвотными.  Для современного домохозяина, живущего в хрущовке в однокомнатной квартире, завешивать статуи будд шторкой во время секса с супругой - просто дикое ханжество и глупость. Если в уме угнездился такой дуализм, откуда потом взяться недвойственности?
> 
> ...Очевидно, что там, где буддизм становился государственной религией, он превращался в инструмент манипулирования массами, то есть в обычное сансарическое демиургическое разводилово со всеми вытекающими подследствиями для духовной практики. Что и наблюдается на наших форумах: одни становятся книжниками, другие - фарисеями, третьи закапываются в "Учение" и пытаются рационально понять то, что вообще лежит за пределами ratio. Человека, йогина днём с огнём не сыщешь.


А себя Вы к какому классу относите?  :Smilie: 

По мне так если есть возможность закрыть алтарь шторкой, то это никак не будет препятствием для достижения уровня махасиддхи.

Изображения Будд конечно это не сами Будды, но на относительно уровне они являются символами Будд, Все дело в том, что мы вкладываем в то или иное действие. Когда ум постоянно пребывает в ригпа, то для себя смысла в ритуалах нет, только для других. Но кто из нас так может?

А прежде чем занда на ваджр вешать, хорошо бы махасиддхой стать  :Smilie:

----------

Legba (22.04.2009), Raudex (22.04.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Я ничего на ваджр не вешаю, предпочитаю использовать инструмент по прямому назначению.  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Сакральность не в том заключается, чтобы манипулировать людьми с помощью догм и предписаний. А высшая сакральность - выход за пределы дуализма. Не "цинизм", а священный бунт - вот подлинная святость.


Ничего священного, на мой взгляд, в таком бунте нет. Просто бунт.



> Причём никто даже не задумывается о хорошо известной любому культурологу и филологу специфике средневекового сознания и средневековой литературы. В частности, о проблеме авторства и верификации сведений, приводимых в старинных источниках. Например, люди всерьёз верят, что палийские сутты - подлинные слова исторического Будды Шакьямуни. Хотя там даже построение фраз специфически литературное, рассчитанное на запоминание и погружение в изменённое состояние сознания. Люди верят, что в ламриме каждое слово написал Цзонкапа, хотя за 500 лет тибетские переписчики с чистым сердцем, даже с благоговением (специфика средневековой литературы!) могли добавить в его труд десяток своих "безупречно верных" мыслей. .....


Религия и не предполагает 100% точности. Вы перепутали буддологию с Буддизмом. Но то, что освящено веками, то что вдохновляло многие поколения и на практике показало свою работоспособность, не боитесь вот так, нараз отрехтовать по своему вкусу? 
Виднейшие монахи не рискуют вносить изменений в Дхамму и Винаю. А вы вот так, запросто: "устарело" или "инструмент манипулирования массами"



> Рекомендации ламрима, возможно, были разумны в рамках средневекового тибетского культурного контекста. Но с точки зрения этих запретов многих дзенских мастеров Японии придётся считать развратниками и жЫвотными.  Для современного домохозяина, живущего в хрущовке в однокомнатной квартире, завешивать статуи будд шторкой во время секса с супругой - просто дикое ханжество и глупость. Если в уме угнездился такой дуализм, откуда потом взяться недвойственности?


Хорошо. Вот вы задумываетесь, что и откуда, не ханжа и не глупец и т.д.
Вы Ниббаны уже достигил через своё критическое отношение? Или кто-либо из ваших единомышленников, которые всё лучше мракобесов знают, достигли чего-либо, что можно предьявить в поддержку своей позиции?



> ...Очевидно, что там, где буддизм становился государственной религией, он превращался в инструмент манипулирования массами, то есть в обычное сансарическое демиургическое разводилово со всеми вытекающими последствиями для духовной практики. Что и наблюдается на наших форумах: одни становятся книжниками, другие - фарисеями, третьи закапываются в "Учение" и пытаются рационально понять то, что вообще лежит за пределами ratio. Человека, йогина днём с огнём не сыщешь.


А где вы йогинов среди незакопавшихся увидели?  Я по своему опыту могу сказать, что из священнобунтующих вообще не видел хоть чего-то достигших. Может, конечно, неповезло мне просто. 
Здесь, в России  самых основ ещё нет: народ в большинстве не понимает, что дана - это не из под палки в виде оргвзносов, а необходимейшее средство существования Дхаммы и развития парами. А вы о йогинах  :Frown:

----------

Bob (20.08.2009), GROM (22.04.2009), Raudex (22.04.2009), Zom (22.04.2009), Гьямцо (22.04.2009), Тарас (17.05.2009), Читтадхаммо (22.04.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

> Я ничего на ваджр не вешаю, предпочитаю использовать инструмент по прямому назначению.


У нас все впереди. Мне Другпа Кюнле очень нравиться, хотя небось ты меня в "книжники" записал  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Вы перепутали буддологию с Буддизмом


Нет, я просто предлагаю не путать литературу с реальностью.




> Но то, что освящено веками, то что вдохновляло многие поколения и на практике показало свою работоспособность


Меня в Дхарме вдохновляет и убеждает в своей работоспособности совсем другое. Главное. А не зашторенный во время секса алтарь. Если вам греет сердце мысль, что кто-то не занимается сексом в присутствии статуй и книг, священный флаг вам в руки. Я лишь выражаю собственную оценку этим запретам, далеко не общеобязательным для всех направлений буддизма.




> Здесь самых основ ещё нет: народ в большинстве не понимает


Мне нет дела до большинства, каждый отвечает за себя.




> Вы Ниббаны уже достигил через своё критическое отношение?


Откуда вы знаете, чего я достиг? Кое-что за годы практики распробовал, хоть до махасиддхов пока далеко. А чего достигли вы, кроме религиозного самодовольства и сидения на форумах?

----------

Нъяга Ньямара (26.04.2009), Слава Эркин (22.04.2009)

----------


## Буль

Друзья, хотелось бы избегать перехода на личности! Пожалуйста!

----------

GROM (22.04.2009), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (23.04.2009), Илия (22.04.2009), Слава Эркин (22.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Нет, я просто предлагаю не путать литературу с реальностью.


Под реальностью вы понимаете своё мнение?



> Меня в Дхарме вдохновляет и убеждает в своей работоспособности совсем другое. Главное.  А не зашторенный во время секса алтарь.


А вы обязанности по принятию Прибежища смотрели? Как вы думаете, пренебрежительное отношение к символам Трёх Драгоценностей способствуют практике? 
В буддийских странах, например, никому не придёт в голову заниматься секом в здании вихары. 



> Если вам греет сердце мысль, что кто-то не занимается сексом в присутствии статуй и книг, священный флаг вам в руки. Я лишь выражаю собственную оценку этим запретам, далеко не общеобязательным для всех направлений буддизма.


А я привёл на память рекомендации из Ваджраяны как раз. Не из Тхеравады.



> Мне нет дела до большинства, каждый отвечает за себя.


Вы видели как живут буддийские народы? Дхамма цветёт только там, где есть дух общинности.



> Откуда вы знаете, чего я достиг?


А я и не знаю чего. Потому и спрашиваю.



> Кое-что за годы практики распробовал, хоть до махасиддхов пока далеко.


Может быть пора без свящённого бунта? Вдруг окажеся эффективнее? (это вопрос, а не утверждение, дабы вы чего не подумали)



> А чего достигли вы, кроме религиозного самодовольства и сидения на форумах?


Видите, как легко вы от проекции на себя перешли в атаку? "религиозное самодовольство" мне приписали. Хотя на одно предложение выше спрашиваете откуда я знаю, кто чего достиг.  :Smilie: 
А для себя самого я кое-чего достиг. И форумы оказали в этом некоторую помощь.

----------

Morris Allan (08.09.2009), Zom (22.04.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

http://stihi.ru/2009/04/20/3905
Иккю Содзюн (1394–1481)
К настоятелю монастыря Дайтоку-дзи

Десять дней я провел в обители вашей –
                   до сих пор не могу опомниться, право!
Будто ноги мои оплетают путы,
                   мириады невидимых
красных нитей. Если вдруг когда-нибудь захотите
                   отыскать меня, – не ищите в келье.
Поищите лучше в рыбной харчевне,
                   в кабачке за столиком иль у девок!
(перевод Александра Долина)

И ещё:
http://stihi.ru/2009/04/20/3926
Хорошо провести с красоткой ночку,
                   насладиться плотской любовью.
На втором этаже в «веселом доме»
                   дзэнский мастер заводит песню.
Он вкусил объятий и поцелуев,
                   он изведал утех запретных – 
И при этом даже не вспоминает
                   о грядущем пламени адском…

----------

Ка (26.04.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Под реальностью вы понимаете своё мнение?


Нет, я призываю трезво относиться к источникам. И объяснил, почему это необходимо.




> пренебрежительное отношение к символам Трёх Драгоценностей


Пренебрежение, "греховная скверна" и прочее существует исключительно в чьих-то голове и сердце. Если человек воспринимает секс как простое физиологическое отправление или нечто нечистое, ему лучше не заниматься сексом в присутствии этих символов. Если же как священнодействие - "шторки" совершенно теряют смысл. Полностью согласен с БГ: с женщиной побыл - как в храм сходил. Для меня это всегда было так.




> А я привёл на память рекомендации из Ваджраяны как раз. Не из Тхеравады.


Вот и я удивился.  :Smilie: 




> Вы видели как живут буддийские народы? Дхамма цветёт


Гм-гм... Не дай нам Будда жить, как жили в средние века в Тибете, Китае или Японии. И о современных "буддийских государствах" я наслышан. Не было никогда никаких "буддийских народов". Были отдельные буддисты-практики - и массы, для которых всё это было формой массовой религиозности.




> Может быть пора без свящённого бунта? Вдруг окажется эффективнее?


Нет, спасибо, я достаточно молился, постился и слушал радио "Радонеж". Может, и вам пора? Вдруг окажется эффективнее?  :Smilie:

----------

Александр С (22.04.2009), Аньезка (22.04.2009), Дечен Чедрон (23.04.2009), Иван Ран (22.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Нет, я призываю трезво относиться к источникам. И объяснил, почему это необходимо.


Так трезво, оно же всё равно, исходя из вашего понимания.



> Пренебрежение, "греховная скверна" и прочее существует исключительно в чьих-то голове и сердце.


А кто в этом мире, кроме Просветлённых, имеет видение, как есть? У одних затемнение, что секс - нечто физиологчное. У других - что секс и влечение - это, что то высокое. И то и другое неверное видение сансары с т.з. трёх характеристик существования. Но это на абсолютном уровне, а на относительном для практики существуют обеты и различные предписания, которых, кстати, Будда нисколько не чурался. Он и про обязанности мужей и жён говорил и о многом другом.



> Если же как священнодействие - "шторки" теряют малейший смысл.


Подозреаю, что азиатские буддисты с вами не согласятся. Там даже специально выносят алтарь в нишу, выпирающую из дома, дабы Будда не был загрязняем мирским.



> Гм-гм... Не дай нам Будда жить, как жили в средние века в Тибете, Китае или Японии. И о современных "буддийских государствах" я наслышан. Не было никогда никаких "буддийских народов". Были отдельные буддисты-практики - и массы, для которых всё это было формой массовой религиозности.


Но у этой формы массовой религиозности, тем не менее, были свои столпы веры. А у нас нет. Что неудивительно, ибо выдающиеся практики на пустом месте не появляются и для этого нужно иметь широкое поле буддистов пусть даже и массовой религиозности, которые смогут, с одной стороны, поддерживать этого практика, а, с другой стороны, создавать ту потенциальную среду из которой эти практики и появляются.



> Нет, спасибо, я достаточно молился, постился и слушал радио "Радонеж". Может, и вам пора? Вдруг окажется эффективнее?


Я не вижу причин, по которым это может оказаться эффективнее. По опыту знаю, что чем больше делаешь, тем больше хочется. Именно через ограничение и воспитание терпения Будда учил двигаться к Ниббане. Невозможно потакая своим слабостям в это же время их преодолевать.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (22.04.2009), Morris Allan (08.09.2009), Zom (22.04.2009), Гьямцо (22.04.2009)

----------


## ullu

> http://stihi.ru/2009/04/20/3905
> Иккю Содзюн (1394–1481)
> К настоятелю монастыря Дайтоку-дзи
> …


Можно столько же цитат привести и про противоположное.
ну и что?
Человек сказал хочу соблюдать правила. А вы ему отвечаете - не соблюдай. это мракобесие, потому что мне это не нравится.
Ну вам не нравится, ну и что?  А ему нравится. Мне вот тоже нравится, например. 
Я же не заставляю вас вешать шторки на алтарь, чего это вы заставляете меня их снимать?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> азиатские буддисты


Флаг им в руки, я не азиатский.




> были свои столпы веры. А у нас нет


Не надо дёргать репку за ботву, пусть подрастёт. На Западе и у нас уже есть немало опытных практиков. А на Востоке махасиддхов становилось тем меньше, чем больше становилось бабушек, крутящих молитвенные барабаны.




> выдающиеся практики на пустом месте не появляются и для этого нужно иметь широкое поле буддистов


В истории буддизма Ваджраяны было немало примеров, когда практики бОльшую часть жизни проводили в одиночестве, а поддерживали их не какие-то "буддийские массы", а гуру и пара благотворителей. Более того, превращение буддизма в государственную религию Тибета никак не сказалось на духовных достижениях. Массам дали ритуалы, молитвенные барабаны и простирания, а высшие учения практиковали единицы.

Впрочем, мы отвлеклись от темы. А в ентом деле главное не отвлекаться.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Можно столько же цитат привести и про противоположное.
> ну и что?


А то, что не надо цитат. Своими словами, плиз.




> Человек сказал хочу соблюдать правила. А вы ему отвечаете - не соблюдай. это мракобесие, потому что мне это не нравится. (...) Я же не заставляю вас вешать шторки на алтарь, чего это вы заставляете меня их снимать?


Неправда. Это вы грозите аццким кармическим воздаянием другим людям, с другим пониманием и подходом.

----------


## Топпер

> Не надо дёргать репку за ботву, пусть подрастёт. На Западе и у нас уже есть немало опытных практиков. А на Востоке махасиддхов становилось тем меньше, чем больше становилось бабушек, крутящих молитвенные барабаны.


Так Буддизм - это не о махасидхах. Это о монахах в основном. Махасидхов то 6% процентов буддистов признаёт. 



> В истории буддизма Ваджраяны было немало примеров, когда практики бОльшую часть жизни проводили в одиночестве, а поддерживали их не какие-то "буддийские массы", а гуру и пара благотворителей.


А почему вы для этих практиков свой скептицизм не применяете? А может и не было никаких выдающихся практиков? Может также всё это выдумки, как и Типитака?
Кроме того, примеров, когда поддерживала масса, я понимаю, что гораздо больше?



> Впрочем, мы отвлеклись от темы. А в ентом деле главное не отвлекаться.


Это точно.

----------


## Топпер

> Неправда. Это вы грозите аццким кармическим воздаянием другим людям, с другим пониманием и подходом.


Грозим. А что мы ещё можем сделать?
Например, тем кто ворует или распутничает, уводя чужих жён, говорим о возможности неблагого рождения. Тем, кто лишён стыда, напоминаем о том, что это плохо совместимо с практикой т.к. бесстыдство не даёт развиться скромности.

----------


## ullu

> А то, что не надо цитат. Своими словами, плиз.


Своими словами если вы создаете дома алтарь, то вы наверное зачем то это делаете? 
если это просто украшение комнаты, ну нравится вам, то это одно дело. Тогда конечно зачем морочиться.
А если он создается как опора для вашей осознанности, то почему тогда вы эту опору отказываетесь использовать?
Вы же не думаете, что заслуги накоплены тем, что вы налили воды в чашки статуэткам и картинкам? Это же безумие. Наверное все же ритуал утреннего подношениея воды на алтарь имеет немного другое значение?
Правила позволяют вспоминать о том, что не надо отвлекаться. когда вы себя сознательно ограничиваете это по крайней мере помогает не забывать о том, что хорошо бы не отвлекаться. И во время секса тоже.
Так что если у вас в комнате есть алтарь, то видимо вы нуждаетесь в такой опоре для своего ума. если нуждаетесь. то почему не используете?  А если не нуждаетесь, то зачем алтарь городили?




> Неправда. Это вы грозите аццким кармическим воздаянием другим людям, с другим пониманием и подходом.


Это не я, это Падмасамбхава грозит.

----------

Sforza (22.04.2009), Буль (22.04.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Закрывать иконы занавеской, на мой взгляд, это образец внутренней чистоты. Святыни это не предмет интерьера.

----------

Майя П (23.04.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Кроме того, примеров, когда поддерживала масса, я понимаю, что гораздо больше?


Разве что в смысле общего уважения к практикующим Дхарму.




> А почему вы для этих практиков свой скептицизм не применяете?


Нет у меня никакого скептицизма. Скептицизм - это уже предубеждённость. Трезвое отношение - готовность мыслить логично и делать разумные выводы. Нельзя только посредством устной передачи в течение почти пяти веков сохранить огромный массив текста без искажений. Доказательство - хотя бы наличие разных версий Трипитаки. И, в любом случае, сама форма этих текстов однозначно свидетельствует, что это не стенограмма живой речи, а литературная обработка, причём с использованием приёмов, характерных для индийской религиозной литературы.

Возвращаясь к вопросу о практиках: рыбак рыбака видит издалека.  :Smilie:  Если бы я не практиковал, для меня все эти истории оставались бы красивыми экзотическими сказками. Поскольку сам я практикую, ощущаю определённый результат и вижу, к чему это в перспективе может привести, я верю, что люди, прошедшие этот путь до меня, сполна вкусили плоды своих усилий. Именно этим живая передача и практика отличается от изучения текстов и попытки по бумажным рецептам перестроить свою жизнь. ИМХО

----------

куру хунг (22.04.2009)

----------


## Буль

> Закрывать иконы занавеской, на мой взгляд, это образец внутренней чистоты. Святыни это не предмет интерьера.


А занавеска от этого не становится фетишем?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Илия (22.04.2009), Марица (22.04.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Это не я, это Падмасамбхава грозит.


А каким образом секс мешает осознанности?
И кому конкретно грозит Падмасамбхава? К кому он обращается? Для вас это терма из скалы выковыривали?




> тем кто ворует или распутничает, уводя чужих жён


Не об этом вообще шла речь, не находите? Хотя бывает, что люди разводятся, снова женятся и живут счастливей, чем в первом браке. Это тоже "распутство"?

----------


## Топпер

> Закрывать иконы занавеской, на мой взгляд, это образец внутренней чистоты. Святыни это не предмет интерьера.


Кстати, большинство тибетских тханок снабжены покрывалом.

----------


## ullu

> А каким образом секс мешает осознанности?


Таким же каким ей мешает то, что делает ваше тело не радужным в данный момент времени.



> И кому конкретно грозит Падмасамбхава? К кому он обращается? Для вас это терма из скалы выковыривали?


Падмасамбхава грозит людям, не оставившим мирскую жизнь. Для меня.

----------


## ullu

> А занавеска от этого не становится фетишем?


Может и стать. 
Будда про натянутую струну чего зря что ли рассказывал?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Уллу, вопрос риторический, только чтобы вы подумали: как такая трактовка отречения соотносится с наставлениями Намкая Норбу Ринпоче, рассыпанными по страницам его книг? (Пожалуйста, здесь отвечать не надо.)

----------


## Топпер

> Разве что в смысле общего уважения к практикующим Дхарму.


Это уже очень и очень немало. 



> Нельзя только посредством устной передачи в течение почти пяти веков сохранить огромный массив текста без искажений. Доказательство - хотя бы наличие разных версий Трипитаки. И, в любом случае, сама форма этих текстов однозначно свидетельствует, что это не стенограмма живой речи, а литературная обработка, причём с использованием приёмов, характерных для индийской религиозной литературы.


Пусть даже так. Главное ведь не это, а то, что эти тексты канонизированы. Канонизированы (в случае Тхеравады Архатами на соборах, в случае Ваджраяны...... тоже кем то канонизирваны ведь?).  Конечно можно подвергнуть сомнению и самих канонизаторов. Так можно и существование самого Будды поставить под сомнение. Только, что у нас останется в итоге? Будем ли после этого практиковать?
До тех пор, пока мы на личном опыте не обретём Ниббану, мы всё-равно опираемся на Канон.



> Именно этим живая передача и практика отличается от изучения текстов и попытки по бумажным рецептам перестроить свою жизнь. ИМХО


Странный у вас в уме существует дуализм. Ну, вот, кто вам сказал, что "изучение бумажных рецептов" и практика - это взаимоисключающие пути? Тексты то не просто так изучаются, а чтобы применять на практике. Панча Сила - это *практика*. Это не бумажный рецепт. Притом, практика, которая приносит не гепотетический, а совершенно реальный результат. Ощутимый в этой жизин и практиком и окружающими. И нет Буддизма помимо Восмеричного Пути. Нельзя практиковать "безумное освобождение" отрицая этот Восьмеричный Путь.



> Не об этом вообще шла речь, не находите?


Не об этом. Это был просо пример.



> Хотя бывает, что люди разводятся, снова женятся и живут счастливей, чем в первом браке. Это тоже "распутство"?


Вот видите - вы как раз и иллюстрируете затруднения без "бумажных рецептов". 
Если люди не разорвав старые отношения пытаются создать новые (т.е. ходят налево) то да - это распутство. Если отношения уже окончены (развод либо просто расхождение если сожительствовали без регистрации) то не распутство. Хотя здесь зависит от того, кто новая избранница. Если девочка 13 лет, то всё равно распутство. А если взрослая дееспособная женщина, то нет.

----------

Bob (20.08.2009), Zom (22.04.2009), Ната (26.09.2009)

----------


## ullu

> Кстати, большинство тибетских тханок снабжены покрывалом.


Ну это не для того что бы их закрывать на время занятий сексом  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

Топпер, думаю, что если от крайних точек зрения отвлечься и постараться понять точку зрения Дмитрия, то в ней нет того радикализма отрицания взаимозависимости массового распространения Дхармы и достижений отдельных йогинов. Зависимость есть. Но провозглашаемый им "священный бунт" - это та необходимая причина для возникновения сакрального знания, без которой на почве религиозного учения не произрастает религиозное знание. В этом смысле Дхамма Будды Готамы - лучшее тому свидетельство, прописавшее привязанность к ритуалам и обрядовым формам в пороки. Собственно, в любой духовной культуре мы не наблюдаем качественного скачка без бунта против ритуального пристрастия масс. В частности и в иудаизме священный бунт Иисуса против ритуальной привязанности книжников и фарисеев породил христианство.

Не стану приводить многочисленные цитаты слов из Канона, в которых Будда прямо указывал на то, что одежды, ритуалы или обряды не ведут к качественному изменению личности. Все они хорошо известны. Поэтому, думаю, что обсуждение ритуальной части без должного акцента Дмитрия на "священном бунте" будет столь же "вредным" сколь и акцент на священном бунте без обсуждения места и значения ритуальной части. 

 В этом смысле возникшая полемика не является отклонением от темы, а скорее является закономерным возникновением обеих точек зрения, которым не хватает лишь должного  не конфрантационного осмысления.

----------

Echo (22.04.2009), Ho Shim (22.04.2009), Zom (22.04.2009), Александр С (22.04.2009), Дмитрий Певко (22.04.2009), Илия (22.04.2009), Марица (22.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

я понимаю, что от непосвящённых посторонних. А при сексе разве не закрывают?

----------


## Топпер

> Не стану приводить многочисленные цитаты слов из Канона, в которых Будда прямо указывал на то, что одежды, ритуалы или обряды не ведут к качественному изменению личности.


Сами по себе - конечно нет.



> . Поэтому, думаю, что обсуждение ритуальной части без должного акцента Дмитрия на "священном бунте" будет столь же "вредным" сколь и акцент на священном бунте без обсуждения места и значения ритуальной части.


Не очень представляю себе священный бунт с ритуалами. Тогда это уже не бунт.

----------


## ullu

> я понимаю, что от непосвящённых посторонних. А при сексе разве не закрывают?


А я и не знаю даже. Не, ну я знаю что у некоторых людей есть такое мнение что надо закрывать . А как вообще и есть ли какое то вообще я не знаю.

----------


## Neroli

> Для вас Ламрим - мракобесие?


К сожалению, Ламрим не универсален. Все равно придется думать головой.
В Ламриме забыли вот прописать, что нельзя свинг, вибратор и резиновых женщин. Или, если не написано, то можно?

----------

Ринчен Намгьял (22.04.2009)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

В самом деле, как быть... Если проживаю в одной комнате, завешивать все изображения трёх драгоценностей, алтарь, книги. Жить тогда негде будет  :Smilie:  будут белые палаты, что делать тогда?

----------


## Homa Brut

А я вот согласен что такие вещи десакрализировать нельзя. Велик соблазн и дальше нарушить или  обойти какой либо запрет. По нарастающей может пойти. Все таки, считаю, что это не "мракобесие".  Если некуда убрать статуэтки, алтарь, может проще их вообще не приобретать?

----------

GROM (22.04.2009)

----------


## Марица

> А каким образом секс мешает осознанности?


                       Добавлю:  и что в том постыдного? Секс- неотделимая часть бытия. Если человек относится к сексу, как к "срамному" (?) действу,-тогда лучше не алтарь занавешивать, а от секса отказаться. 
                           Если относиться к сексу как к части бытия, то он может стать практикой на Пути. Сохранять осознанность в сексе- разве такое уж откровение?  :Cool:

----------

Аньезка (22.04.2009), Дечен Чедрон (23.04.2009), Дмитрий Певко (22.04.2009), Кунзанг Янгдзом (22.04.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

> К сожалению, Ламрим не универсален. Все равно придется думать головой.
> В Ламриме забыли вот прописать, что нельзя свинг, вибратор и резиновых женщин. Или, если не написано, то можно?


Мачиг Ламбдрон еще тысячу лет назад предсказала, что во времена упадка все разговоры будут о сексе и мужчины будут стремиться быть как женщины а женщина как мужчины.

То что буддисты не стоит быть свингером очевидно из 10 правил элементарной нравственности.

----------

GROM (22.04.2009), Ка (26.04.2009), Читтадхаммо (22.04.2009)

----------


## Марица

> У нас все впереди. Мне Другпа Кюнле очень нравиться...


             Но здесь говорят о сексе с супругой.  Даже с ней это-постыдно, какой уж тут Другпа Кюнле?  :Smilie: 
             Мне все время хочется спросить: здесь спорят с миссионерской или познавательной целью? Какой смысл последователю Тантры искушать изучающего Сутры? И какой смысл людям, ставшим на Путь Хинаяны, Махаяны
обращать в свою веру практиков Тантры и Дзогчена? :Cool:

----------


## Dondhup

Люди разные, и разным людям ближе разные линии  :Smilie:

----------


## Марица

> Люди разные, и разным людям ближе разные линии


                     Точнее: разным людям ближе СВОИ линии. :Cool:

----------


## Марица

> А я вот согласен что такие вещи десакрализировать нельзя. Велик соблазн и дальше нарушить или  обойти какой либо запрет. По нарастающей может пойти. Все таки, считаю, что это не "мракобесие".  Если некуда убрать статуэтки, алтарь, может проще их вообще не приобретать?


                   У меня на алтаре тханка в позе яб-юм... Их тоже прятать? :Cool:

----------

Аньезка (22.04.2009), Дмитрий Певко (22.04.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (22.04.2009)

----------


## Гьямцо

> Топпер, думаю, что если от крайних точек зрения отвлечься и постараться понять точку зрения Дмитрия, то в ней нет того радикализма отрицания взаимозависимости массового распространения Дхармы и достижений отдельных йогинов. Зависимость есть. Но провозглашаемый им "священный бунт" - это та необходимая причина для возникновения сакрального знания, без которой на почве религиозного учения не произрастает религиозное знание. В этом смысле Дхамма Будды Готамы - лучшее тому свидетельство, прописавшее привязанность к ритуалам и обрядовым формам в пороки. Собственно, в любой духовной культуре мы не наблюдаем качественного скачка без бунта против ритуального пристрастия масс. В частности и в иудаизме священный бунт Иисуса против ритуальной привязанности книжников и фарисеев породил христианство.


Ну да, ну да. Но при этом как-то забывается, что подобный бунт – это удел одиночек, исключительных личностей. Гениев, если угодно. А если нет массы монахов, монастырей, мирян - всей той почвы, что их взрастила, - то против чего, собственно, они собираются бунтовать? Если всего этого нет, а они бунтуют, значит они бунтуют против буддизма как такового, потому как ясно же, что из даже из тысяч *хороших* практиков гениев будут в лучшем случае единицы. 

Но Россия, конечно же – родина слонов.
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...8&postcount=31




> У меня на алтаре тханка в позе яб-юм... Их тоже прятать?


Естественно.

----------


## лесник

А что лежит в основе такого отношения к статуям и тханкам, какой механизм? Предполагается, что божество, оказавшись за ширмой, вас не увидит? Или навешивание ширмы подразумевает особое уважительное отношение к святыням, осознанное отношение к практике? Но почему бы тогда не завешивать их, когда вы трепетесь по телефону на разные глупые темы? Или по ТВ показывают разные непотребства? Или это просто следование правилам Винаи?

----------

Ho Shim (22.04.2009), Илия (22.04.2009), Ка (26.04.2009)

----------


## Zom

Вообще по-хорошему статуи и прочие религиозные предметы должны находиться в особом "святом" уголке жилища - где минимум "мирской" деятельности, и максимум "духовной". Тогда и завешивать ничего не нужно будет.




> Или навешивание ширмы подразумевает особое уважительное отношение к святыням, осознанное отношение к практике? Но почему бы тогда не завешивать их, когда вы трепетесь по телефону на разные глупые темы? Или по ТВ показывают разные непотребства?


Я думаю, что тот, кто любит трепаться по телефону на глупые темы и смотреть непотребства по ТВ - тому и завешивать ничего не надо -))

----------

Homa Brut (22.04.2009), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (23.04.2009), Александр С (22.04.2009), лесник (22.04.2009), Марица (22.04.2009), Ната (26.09.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Но при этом как-то забывается, что подобный бунт – это удел одиночек, исключительных личностей.


Как-то забывается, что вообще постижение своей истинной природы, просветление - удел одиночек. А организованных религий у нас и без буддизма хватает. Именно поэтому на Западе люди интересуются в основном дзеном, махамудрой и дзогченом. Остальным и церкви вполне достаточно.

----------

PampKin Head (22.04.2009), Александр С (22.04.2009), куру хунг (22.04.2009)

----------


## лесник

> Как-то забывается, что вообще постижение своей истинной природы, просветление - удел одиночек. А организованных религий у нас и без буддизма хватает. Именно поэтому на Западе люди интересуются в основном дзеном, махамудрой и дзогченом. Остальным и церкви вполне достаточно.



Это так, но просветление невозможно без определенной среды. В средневековье на какого-нибудь тибетского затворника работала близлежащая деревня, хотя бы несколько человек, не будь их, пришлось бы пахать, а не божества визуализировать. Наше время - не исключение. Чтобы западный человек посмотрел онлайн-трансляцию ННР, например, необходимо существоание дзогчен-общин, наличие переводчиков, спонсоров, тех, кто создает и поддерживает веб-сайты и т.д. Так что просветление одиночки - это результат коллективного труд буддийских масс -)

----------

Ersh (22.04.2009), Homa Brut (22.04.2009), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (23.04.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Да, но как раз эти массы и сами занимаются делом, а не только гоняются с хадаками за высокими ламами.

----------

куру хунг (22.04.2009)

----------


## Neroli

> Мачиг Ламбдрон еще тысячу лет назад предсказала, что во времена упадка все разговоры будут о сексе и мужчины будут стремиться быть как женщины а женщина как мужчины.


Dondhup, а нельзя ли дословно?  :Smilie:  Меня смущает современное слово "секс", тысячелетней давности.




> То что буддисты не стоит быть свингером очевидно из 10 правил элементарной нравственности.


А почему? Ведь никому не причиняется вред, всё по взаимному согласию и ко взаимному удовольствию. Никто не находится под опекой царя, не перед алтарем, не на 8-й лунный день и в походящие отверстия. 

А что с резиновой куклой?

зы: если что, то я не за свинг, я против, потому что жадная и ревнивая. такие вот омрачения  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Люди благоговейно внимают песням Миларепы, даже если в самом источнике сказано, что песня была спета наедине в пещере и рядом явно не было какого-нибудь Левия Матфея с пергаментом. Или Миларепа на старости лет в назидательных целях пересказывал ученикам десятки песен, сочинённых десятки же лет назад?
> ......
> Рекомендации ламрима, возможно, были разумны в рамках средневекового тибетского культурного контекста. Но с точки зрения этих запретов многих дзенских мастеров Японии придётся считать развратниками и жЫвотными.  Для современного домохозяина, живущего в хрущёвке в однокомнатной квартире, завешивать статуи будд шторкой во время секса с супругой - просто дикое ханжество и глупость. Если в уме угнездился такой дуализм, откуда потом взяться недвойственности?



Разумеется, они им благоговейно внимают. Потому что эти песни наполнены смыслом. Также, как и рекомендации в Ламриме.

Конечно, если в своей практике опираться только на букву, можно зайти в тупик из противоречий. Но помимо текстов, есть еще собственные размышления,  а главное - наставления учителей. Уж они точно могут прояснить моменты, связанные с культурным аспектом, указать на суть наставлений, записанных в книгах, и разобраться, как быть в однокомнатной квартире.

Только вот почему-то сколько я не слышал наставлений, никто из учителей (за редчайшим исключением, обусловленным спецификой передаваемых учений) не говорил в таком ключе, мол бросьте, все это ханжество и тибетские древние верования, не обращайте внимания на тексты, можете бросать их где попало, занимайтесь сексом в присутствии символов Трех Драгоценностей, это все ерунда и дуализм. Отчего-то наоборот, учителя призывают к уважению, нравственности и осознанности в таких вопросах.

Может быть, не видят пока что подходящих сосудов для реализации пути "истинного человека, йогина, вышедшего за пределы рационального"?

Я доверяю учителям.

----------

Джигме (27.05.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

"Dondhup, а нельзя ли дословно?  :Smilie:  Меня смущает современное слово "секс", тысячелетней давности."

Я выложу ее на сайте.
Термин "секс" - это перевод.


"А почему? Ведь никому не причиняется вред, всё по взаимному согласию и ко взаимному удовольствию. Никто не находится под опекой царя, не перед алтарем, не на 8-й лунный день и в походящие отверстия. "

Я что то сомневаюсь насчет не причинения вреда.
Разве что мужи жена и все остальные участники процесса - архаты или  арью -бодхисаттвы как минимум - хотя почему то они как раз свиногом судя по жизнеописаниям Учителей не занимались. Интересно, почему?  :Smilie: 

"А что с резиновой куклой?"
По мне так резиновая кулла хороша только для сплава по Вуоксе в Лосево  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

> "А что с резиновой куклой?"
> По мне так резиновая кулла хороша только для сплава по Вуоксе в Лосево


Все, еду на Вуоксу. Это стоит посмотреть!

----------

Dondhup (23.04.2009), Homa Brut (23.04.2009), Legba (22.04.2009), PampKin Head (22.04.2009), Александр С (22.04.2009), Марица (22.04.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Кто-то наигрался в первую часть квеста "Василий Иванович и Петька спасают галактику"?  :Smilie:

----------


## Ho Shim

Занавески это бред, конечно-же. Как будто занятие сексом это что-то постыдное или запретное. Для мирянина в семье, в своем жилище, это обычное дело. Или, если занавески повесить, то можно перейти к тем вещам, которые не рекомендуются в Ламриме? _"Эй, ребята! Вы хотя бы занавески на алтарь повесьте!"_  :Smilie:  Но, каждому свое, разумеется.

----------

Дмитрий Певко (22.04.2009), Марица (22.04.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (22.04.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Все, еду на Вуоксу. Это стоит посмотреть!


А вы зря смеетесь - на Вуоксе раз в год действительно проводят конкурс сплава на резиновых бабах. В том или позатом году был инцидент, когда одну из кукол надули газом и она улетела. А финские пограничники её вроде сбили, когда она границу перелетела -)

Вот, нашёл:
(http://novostispb.ru/2007/08/28/reka...hi-bystry.html)

----------

Ho Shim (22.04.2009), PampKin Head (22.04.2009), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (23.04.2009), Александр С (22.04.2009), Дмитрий Певко (22.04.2009), Марица (22.04.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Занавески это бред, конечно-же. Как будто занятие сексом это что-то постыдное или запретное. Для мирянина в семье, в своем жилище, это обычное дело. Или, если занавески повесить, то можно перейти к тем вещам, которые не рекомендуются в Ламриме? "Эй, ребята! Вы хотя бы занавески на алтарь повесьте!"  Но, каждому свое, разумеется.


Не - ну суть тут в том, что если есть дома алтарь, то это священное место. Ну как храм, что ли. В храме же не занимаются такими вещами. Вот и дома в таком месте нечего "батву разводить" -)) Другое дело - закрыл шторками - пропало ли святое место? -)
Ну может для кого-то оно и исчезает, что не создаёт угрызений совести. А кого-то и шторки не спасают - если человек чувствует что место священное - то закрывай не закрывай, а "нарушишь сокральность".

----------


## Аньезка

Как-то ваши идеалы труднореализуемы.

Секс вещь вообще-то достаточно спонтанная. 
Так и представляю себе: лежат себе муж с женой с утра, потянулись друг к другу... Тут, бац!, мысля: "надо все зашторишь, зазанавесить, книжки попрятать!"... Да после такой генеральной уборки уже ничего не захочется!  :Big Grin:

----------

Буль (22.04.2009), Марица (22.04.2009), Норбу (22.04.2009)

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Как-то ваши идеалы труднореализуемы.
> 
> Секс вещь вообще-то достаточно спонтанная. 
> Так и представляю себе: лежат себе муж с женой с утра, потянулись друг к другу... Тут, бац!, мысля: "надо все зашторишь, зазанавесить, книжки попрятать!"... Да после такой генеральной уборки уже ничего не захочется!


А нефиг вокруг лежбища священные тексты разбрасывать - опять аппеляция к осознанности, как бы.

Понятное дело, что ум привык лениться и отвлекаться (у самого такие проблемы), однако ж...

----------


## Ersh

> А вы зря смеетесь - на Вуоксе раз в год действительно проводят конкурс сплава на резиновых бабах. В том или позатом году был инцидент, когда одну из кукол надули газом и она улетела. А финские пограничники её вроде сбили, когда она границу перелетела -)
> 
> Вот, нашёл:
> (http://novostispb.ru/2007/08/28/reka...hi-bystry.html)


Это Вы зря смеетесь - меня Андрей давно зовет на Вуоксу.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Аньезка

> А нефиг вокруг лежбища священные тексты разбрасывать - опять аппеляция к осознанности, как бы.
> 
> Понятное дело, что ум привык лениться и отвлекаться (у самого такие проблемы), однако ж...


Как бы - шнаб бы...
Вы о такой вещи, как книжные полки слышали?
Они открытые по структуре, dah?.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Не - ну суть тут в том, что если есть дома алтарь, то это священное место. Ну как храм, что ли. В храме же не занимаются такими вещами. Вот и дома в таком месте нечего "батву разводить" -)) Другое дело - закрыл шторками - пропало ли святое место? -)
> Ну может для кого-то оно и исчезает, что не создаёт угрызений совести. А кого-то и шторки не спасают - если человек чувствует что место священное - то закрывай не закрывай, а "нарушишь сокральность".


Так в том и дело, что разведение суеверий на пустом месте. Духовный материализм, часть 2 - закрываем шторки и наша квартирка, быстрым движением, превращается в супружеское ложе. Открываем, - вуаля, мы снова в Храме! И почему нужно испытывать угрызения совести занимаясь сексом? Лучше уж тогда вообще им не заниматься. А если ваша квартира (или выделеная под это комната) храм, то сексом там заниматься совсем не нужно. Или занавеска, все же, избавляет от угрызений совести? Тогда и в Храме, завесив Будду, можно повеселиться. Много вопросов  :Smilie:

----------

Буль (22.04.2009), Дмитрий Певко (22.04.2009), Илия (22.04.2009), Марица (22.04.2009)

----------


## ullu

> это-постыдно


Это вы откуда взяли?

----------


## Аньезка

Кстати, помнится, не так давно выясняли - оказалось, что половина БФ читает буддийскую литературу сидя в туалете. А вы говорите - супружеский секис...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Legba

Дискуссия ушла в сторону резиновых тетечек (что, наверное, хорошо).
От небезинтересной темы разумного подхода к священным текстам.
И вот тут - возникают проблемы. Поскольку в такой вещи как терма - никаких разумных обьяснений нет. Если мы ставим под сомнение достоверность таких текстов как Ламрим Ченмо, то про гомтеры вообще смешно говорить. Одно дело - переписчик накосячил (пускай - от чистого сердца), но в случае гомтера тогда уж выходит, что этот текст не обладает *вообще* никакой ценностью. Его же просто *придумали*! А значит - к тому, что там написано (а практически все садханы Нингма - это терма) можно отнестись "критически". Давайте, к примеру, решим что Прибежище - форма одурачивания масс, приписанная к крутым тантрическим делам, дабы простые старушки несли свою бирюзу в храм. Логично вроде звучит, разве нет? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Мне вот кажется, что большинство того, что нам кажется "разумным" - простая игра эго, ничего более. Ах, ну что вы, какие шторки - мой секс перестанет быть спонтанным. Опа. Наверное, если ценность спонтанного секса столь высока в личном рейтинге - стоит задуматься. И не о шторках.
И наконец - о "сексе - священнодействии". Я не знаю, что уж там говорит БГ - я его и в лучшие свои годы за Гуру не держал.  :Smilie:  Но чой-то мне это странно. Про практики уровня карма-мудры пожалуй - не будем. Все, кто в теме, представляют себе кондицию как йогина, так и его партнерши, потребную для этого. Если кто дослужился до такого, и нашел еще и 16 летнюю девушку, реализовавшую Керим - с меня водка, хадак и три простирания. Во всех остальных случаях, если речь идет о том, чтобы "не терять осознавания" - так какая тогда разница - секс это, еда, просмотр телевизора или подметание квартиры? Во всех этих процедурах не следует терять осознавания - чем секс так примечателен-то, что вдруг стал священнодействием?
А вообще, если речь о Ваджраяне - спросите своего Учителя. И если он скажет повесить шторки - повесьте. Если скажет не вешать (или завязать с сексом) - так и сделайте. И оставьте эти ценные инструкции для себя лично - поскольку именно Вам лично они и были даны. 

"Не учите меня .....ся, лучше подарите шторки"  :Kiss:

----------

GROM (22.04.2009), Sforza (22.04.2009), Zodpa Tharchin (22.04.2009), Александр С (22.04.2009), Гьямцо (22.04.2009), Рюдзи (22.04.2009)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Вообще по-хорошему статуи и прочие религиозные предметы должны находиться в особом "святом" уголке жилища - где минимум "мирской" деятельности, и максимум "духовной". Тогда и завешивать ничего не нужно будет...


Что делать, если всё жилище это одна комната?  :Frown:

----------


## Топпер

> В самом деле, как быть... Если проживаю в одной комнате, завешивать все изображения трёх драгоценностей, алтарь, книги. Жить тогда негде будет  будут белые палаты, что делать тогда?


Про занавешивание - это было предложение. Как один из вариантов, когда места мало и нет отельной комнаты для алтаря. В первую очередь правило из Ламрима касается, как я уже писал, больших статуй и монастырских хранишищь книг.




> К сожалению, Ламрим не универсален. Все равно придется думать головой.


Конечно. 



> В Ламриме забыли вот прописать, что нельзя свинг, вибратор и резиновых женщин. Или, если не написано, то можно?


Свинг - как минимум нежелательно. Это распутство. А остальное - это не с живыми людьми. Это просто усовершенствованный метод мастурбации, не более.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (22.04.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Это Вы зря смеетесь - меня Андрей давно зовет на Вуоксу.


На баб? -)

----------


## Топпер

> А что лежит в основе такого отношения к статуям и тханкам, какой механизм? Предполагается, что божество, оказавшись за ширмой, вас не увидит? Или навешивание ширмы подразумевает особое уважительное отношение к святыням, осознанное отношение к практике?


Второе.



> Но почему бы тогда не завешивать их, когда вы трепетесь по телефону на разные глупые темы? Или по ТВ показывают разные непотребства?


Неплохая идея.




> Добавлю:  и что в том постыдного? Секс- неотделимая часть бытия. Если человек относится к сексу, как к "срамному" (?) действу,-тогда лучше не алтарь занавешивать, а от секса отказаться. 
>                            Если относиться к сексу как к части бытия, то он может стать практикой на Пути.


Секс для мирянина, действительно неотделимая часть бытия. Но вы же не начинаете им заниматься, допустим, посреди улицы. 
Для каждого действия своё время и место.

----------

Zodpa Tharchin (22.04.2009)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> ...
> В первую очередь правило из Ламрима касается, как я уже писал, больших статуй и монастырских хранишищь книг.
> ...


Важно дополнение, спасибо.

----------


## Neroli

> Как-то ваши идеалы труднореализуемы.
> 
> Секс вещь вообще-то достаточно спонтанная. 
> Так и представляю себе: лежат себе муж с женой с утра, потянулись друг к другу... Тут, бац!, мысля: "надо все зашторишь, зазанавесить, книжки попрятать!"... Да после такой генеральной уборки уже ничего не захочется!


Так тож заглавная цель всего буддизма! Чтобы ничего не хотелось!  :Smilie:  Ниибана.

----------

Zom (22.04.2009), лесник (22.04.2009), Марица (23.04.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так тож заглавная цель всего буддизма! Чтобы ничего не хотелось!  Ниибана.


Люди любят поговорить [о том, что приносит наслаждение],
Но у них нет подлинного знания сути великого блаженства.
_Сараха_

----------

Ersh (22.04.2009), Марица (01.05.2009)

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Как бы - шнаб бы...
> Вы о такой вещи, как книжные полки слышали?
> Они открытые по структуре, dah?.


И что, книжная полка с дхарматекстами - у семейного ложа? Ну извините. Был неправ, вспылил.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Секс для мирянина, действительно неотделимая часть бытия. Но вы же не начинаете им заниматься, допустим, посреди улицы. 
> Для каждого действия своё время и место.


Золотые слова однако

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Так тож заглавная цель всего буддизма! Чтобы ничего не хотелось!  Ниибана.


Обиделись что ли?  :Smilie: 

Ну и по делу: занавески это тумач может быть, но я лично решал этот вопрос тупо разделив стеллажом единственную комнату, отделив пространство "спальни" от рабочего и алтарного. Вышло органично: без перегибов на местах и лишних заморочек, но тем не менее с сохранением соответствующего уважения к символам Трех Драгоценностей.

Всегда можно что-то придумать, имхо)

----------

Legba (22.04.2009)

----------


## Аньезка

> Ниибана.


Гы  :Big Grin:

----------

Буль (22.04.2009), Дмитрий Певко (22.04.2009)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Занавески это бред, конечно-же. Как будто занятие сексом это что-то постыдное или запретное. Для мирянина в семье, в своем жилище, это обычное дело. Или, если занавески повесить, то можно перейти к тем вещам, которые не рекомендуются в Ламриме? _"Эй, ребята! Вы хотя бы занавески на алтарь повесьте!"_  Но, каждому свое, разумеется.


а то получится как у мусульман - днем нельзя, ночью можно - Аллах уже не увидит  :Smilie:

----------

Ho Shim (22.04.2009), Илия (22.04.2009), Марица (23.04.2009)

----------


## Аньезка

У меня только один вопрос остался.

Если смотрящая на кровать статуэтка вызывает чувство вины и стыда, все понятно - лучше убрать или прикрыть.

*А стоит ли заморачиваться, если не заморочен изначально?* Особенно, если даже Топпер говорит, что в текстах речь шла о храмах и крупных статуях...

----------

Homa Brut (23.04.2009)

----------


## ullu

Ань, не надо с флагом то на баррикаду. Тут про чувство вины и стыда никто не говорил, это протестующие против занавесок девушки откуда-то из подсознания вытащили флаг - а нам не стыдно заниматься сексом. 
Никому тут не стыдно, но дело не в этом.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Давайте сделаем опрос, где все отметятся, кому не стыдно. Для самых смелых будут организованы выступления.

----------


## Аньезка

> Ань, не надо с флагом то на баррикаду. Тут про чувство вины и стыда никто не говорил, это протестующие против занавесок девушки откуда-то из подсознания вытащили флаг - а нам не стыдно заниматься сексом. 
> Никому тут не стыдно, но дело не в этом.


Я не на баррикаде. Я рядом стою и семечки грызу.

Мне кажется, что некоторые правила только усугубляют в человеке двойственное видение.

----------

Ho Shim (22.04.2009), Дмитрий Певко (22.04.2009), Илия (22.04.2009), Марица (23.04.2009), Слава Эркин (22.04.2009)

----------


## GROM

22 апреля ,очень "гармонично" смотрятся посты о одурачивающих народные массы простираниях и барабанах Мани.
Автор видимо уже зрит насквозь три мира. :Smilie:

----------

Dondhup (22.04.2009)

----------


## Legba

> Брошюра "Революция и молодёжь", из-во Коммунистического университета им. Я.М. Свердлова, 1924 год 
> 
> 1. Не должно быть слишком раннего развития половой жизни в среде пролетариата. 
> 
> 2. Необходимо половое воздержание до брака, а брак лишь в состоянии полной социальной и биологической зрелости (20-25 лет). 
> 
> 3. Половая связь - лишь как конечное завершение глубокой всесторонней симпатии и привязанности к объекту половой любви. 
> 
> 4. Половой акт должен быть лишь конечным звеном в цепи глубоких и сложных переживаний, связывающих в данный момент любящих. 
> ...


Ура, товарищи! Всех с праздником! :Big Grin:

----------


## GROM

Legba,прям одновременно,товарищь! Ха-ха

----------


## Zom

А что - очень даже правильная брошюра. Утопическая немного, правда -)

----------


## Топпер

> *А стоит ли заморачиваться, если не заморочен изначально?* Особенно, если даже Топпер говорит, что в текстах речь шла о храмах и крупных статуях...


Это на ваше усмотрение. Кто вам может что-либо запретить или разрешить? В Буддизме нет обязательного пункта: завешивать изображения Будды. Завешивать - это была рекомендация в ответ на вопрос, что делать в малагабаритной крвартире.

А для правильного отношения надо себя спросить. Своё сердце. Ибо и не занавешивание может вести к профанированию Дхаммы в сердце, и занавешивание - вести к фетишизации и постановки просветления в зависимость от наличия занавеса т.е. к своего рода магизму.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (22.04.2009), Аньезка (22.04.2009), Илия (22.04.2009), Марица (01.05.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Давайте сделаем опрос, где все отметятся, кому не стыдно. Для самых смелых будут организованы выступления.


С веб-камерой и интернет-трансляцией -)

----------

Александр С (22.04.2009), Марица (23.04.2009)

----------


## Буль

> Про занавешивание - это было предложение. Как один из вариантов, когда места мало и нет отельной комнаты для алтаря.


А можно просто зажмуриваться? Ну, как один из вариантов...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Homa Brut (23.04.2009), Zodpa Tharchin (22.04.2009), Аньезка (22.04.2009), Марица (23.04.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

Ногами к алтарю, кста, тоже дишришпект. )

----------


## Аньезка

> Ногами к алтарю, кста, тоже дишришпект. )


А ногами к дверям - к покойнику!

----------


## Буль

Я теперь начинаю догадываться почему у Фемиды повязка на глазах! Кто-то при ней сексом занимался, да?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Homa Brut (23.04.2009), Марица (23.04.2009)

----------


## Рюдзи

> А ногами к дверям - к покойнику!


А ногами к покойнику?  :EEK!:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Если мы ставим под сомнение достоверность таких текстов как Ламрим Ченмо, то про гомтеры вообще смешно говорить.


А вот и нет. В Европе средневековый переписчик мог вставлять свои "творческие находки" в исторические хроники или дидактическую литературу, но вот вносить правки *в священные тексты* (библейские книги, литургические тексты) ему и в голову не пришло бы. Гомтер - тибетский аналог священного текста, если хотите, "откровение".

----------


## Dondhup

"Она  была  веснушчатая,  с  густыми  темными  волосами,  лет
двадцати  семи;  держалась  самоуверенно,   двигалась   по-спортивному
стремительно. Узкий алый  кушак  -  эмблема  Молодежного  антиполового
союза, -  туго  обернутый  несколько  раз  вокруг  талии  комбинезона,
подчеркивал крутые бедра. Уинстон с первого взгляда  невзлюбил  ее.  И
знал за что. Вокруг нее витал дух хоккейных полей,  холодных  купаний,
туристских вылазок и вообще правоверности.  Он  не  любил  почти  всех
женщин, в особенности молодых и хорошеньких. Именно женщины, и молодые
в  первую  очередь,  были  самыми  фанатичными  приверженцами  партии,
глотателями лозунгов, добровольными шпионами и вынюхивателями ереси."

----------


## Топпер

> А можно просто зажмуриваться? Ну, как один из вариантов...


Думаю, что для начала даже одним глазом будет неплохо. Лишний раз вспомните про Три Драгоценности.  :Smilie: 

мусульмане, кстати, когда у них нет возможности делать намаз, в крайнем случае могут обозначать поклоны в сторону Мекки троекратным закрытием глаз.




> Я теперь начинаю догадываться почему у Фемиды повязка на глазах! Кто-то при ней сексом занимался, да?


Похоже, что первая и вторая ветви власти, как всегда, насиловали судебную. :Frown: 




> А ногами к покойнику?


Главное не с ним.

----------


## Топпер

> А вот и нет. В Европе средневековый переписчик мог вставлять свои "творческие находки" в исторические хроники или дидактическую литературу, но вот вносить правки *в священные тексты* (библейские книги, литургические тексты) ему и в голову не пришло бы. Гомтер - тибетский аналог священного текста, если хотите, "откровение".


Т.е. для вас Типитака - это не священный текст, а историческая хроника?

----------


## Аньезка

> "Она  была  веснушчатая,  с  густыми  темными  волосами,  лет
> двадцати  семи;  держалась  самоуверенно,   двигалась   по-спортивному
> стремительно. Узкий алый  кушак  -  эмблема  Молодежного  антиполового
> союза, -  туго  обернутый  несколько  раз  вокруг  талии  комбинезона,
> подчеркивал крутые бедра. Уинстон с первого взгляда  невзлюбил  ее.  И
> знал за что. Вокруг нее витал дух хоккейных полей,  холодных  купаний,
> туристских вылазок и вообще правоверности.  Он  не  любил  почти  всех
> женщин, в особенности молодых и хорошеньких. Именно женщины, и молодые
> в  первую  очередь,  были  самыми  фанатичными  приверженцами  партии,
> глотателями лозунгов, добровольными шпионами и вынюхивателями ереси."


А это к чему?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Слава Эркин

Друзья, я ничего зазорного в сексуальном общении в рамках брака ( или его предвещении)не вижу. Должно научится это делать, если есть вопросы, то у большенства, я пологаю, есть Учителя (выполнять рекомендации Учителя долг учеников). Не возможно осквернить святыни дождём или ветром... Всё что нужно делать - это очищать ум, речь и тело (что бы за шторкой не прятаться). Я уверен что каждый из нас в той или иной мере в течении дня ведёт себя недостойно (и ходит при этом без шторки)...

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (23.04.2009), Марица (23.04.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (23.04.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

небольшой оффтоп: тем, кому скушно на коллективных практиках ---> http://newsru.com/religy/22apr2009/kagyu.html

----------


## Eternal Jew

http://newsru.com/religy/22apr2009/kagyu.html




> Можно предположить, что для когого-то из новичков оказалось нелегким испытанием в течение получаса просидеть почти что в позе лотоса


Да потому что новоиспеченным "буддистам" типа Анфисы Чеховой или Максима Постельного (кстати, кто это?!) привычнее стоять в другой позе...  :Smilie:  ... Так?!  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

И после этого мне будут доказывать, что буддисты не миссионерствуют

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Если стеллаж - позиционируется как стенка, то не дисреспект  :Smilie:

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

А кто такая Анфиса Чекова?

----------


## Рюдзи

А кто там в позе лотоса? Ох уж эти журналисты, так и норовят всё позой лотоса назвать. :Smilie:

----------


## Марица

> Это вы ...?


                Это я. :Kiss: 

              Надеюсь, поняли весьма наглядно:
прежде, чем мне возражать, приведите корректно цитату, а не вырванные два слова из нее. :Cool:

----------


## Марица

> Секс для мирянина, действительно неотделимая часть бытия. Но вы же не начинаете им заниматься, допустим, посреди улицы.
> Для каждого действия своё время и место.


                  Да я давно поняла. чтО Вы имеете в виду. Я не ратую за священный бунт, за кармамудру.Тут каждому-по его способностям  :Smilie:   Я о другом:
                 Почему все же нормальную часть бытия считают грехом, постыдным делом? Я не оспариваю, а спрашиваю. Уже безо всякой иронии.
С самых первых строк в этой теме спорят: можно-нельзя.  Чем так виноват супружеский секс, что его следует прятать от самих себя, драгоценных книг и статуй? Почему исторически сложилось так, что одна из форм выражения любви, приятия, зарождения драгоценной жизни, наконец,-
- рассматривается как проявление человеческой постыдной слабости, которая якобы  может осквернить домашний алтарь?

----------

Слава Эркин (23.04.2009)

----------


## ullu

> Я не на баррикаде. Я рядом стою и семечки грызу.
> 
> Мне кажется, что некоторые правила только усугубляют в человеке двойственное видение.


Тогда к чему тут речи о постыдности, если речь идет о том как помогать себе не отвлекаться? Это что одно и тоже что ли? 
Типа сохранять осознанность во время секса это ничего не стыдится что ли?
Или сохранять веру и почитание Трех Драгоценностей это стыдиться всего остального что ли?
Каким образом вывод этот сделан, про то что если закрываешь алтарь во время секса, то секс это что-то постыдное и т.д. я никак не пойму?

Ну, я просто предположила что Падмасамбхава давая совет Еше Цогьял вряд ли планировал усугубить в ней двойственное видение.

----------

Legba (23.04.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

> И после этого мне будут доказывать, что буддисты не миссионерствуют


Это скорее исключение - община Оле Нидала. С моей точки зрения на него повлиял протестантизм.

----------

Слава Эркин (23.04.2009)

----------


## Марица

> Ань, не надо с флагом то на баррикаду. Тут про чувство вины и стыда никто не говорил, это протестующие против занавесок девушки откуда-то из подсознания вытащили флаг - а нам не стыдно заниматься сексом. 
> Никому тут не стыдно, но дело не в этом.


         2 Топпер:  коль Вы склонны к протекции такого рода бесцеремонности (несмотря на правила форума, предупреждающие трактовку чужого подсознания и переход на личности),-
-смею процитировать Вас же:



> Для монахов эти точки зрения не нужны по причине того, что они нигде не должны заниматься сексом
> Это ограничения для мирян. В потоке сознания есть кусала дхамма хири - стыд и акусала дхамма - ахирика. - бесстыдство. Поэтому не стоит взращивать акусала дхаммы подобным непристойным поведением. Это ничего вам не даст в духовном плане, а повредить может.


               К слову о подсознании: даже если перестать оперировать категориями "стыд-бесстыдство", суть вопроса не меняется.  Раз так задело слово "стыд", то сменим название. Назовем супружеский секс у алтаря- непристойностью. Или вызовом. Или слабостью...Русский язык богат, однако...
              Короче: неча на секс валить, коль склонен к отвлечению.

----------


## Топпер

> Почему все же нормальную часть бытия считают грехом, постыдным делом? Я не оспариваю, а спрашиваю. Уже безо всякой иронии.


Это надо спрашивать у тех, кто так считает.



> С самых первых строк в этой теме спорят: можно-нельзя.  Чем так виноват супружеский секс, что его следует прятать от самих себя, драгоценных книг и статуй? Почему исторически сложилось так, что одна из форм выражения любви, приятия, зарождения драгоценной жизни, наконец,-
> - рассматривается как проявление человеческой постыдной слабости, которая якобы  может осквернить домашний алтарь?


А почему, например, не принято испражнятся и  мочится у статуй и книг? 
наверное, потому, что для этого есть специальные места. Для отправления естественных надобностей - туалет. Для супружеских дел - спальня. Для приёма пищи - столовая. Для медитации - храм.
Сам Будда учил быть сдержанным. 



> 344……Смотрите на этого человека: свободный, он бежит в ярмо.
> 345. Мудрые не говорят: крепки эти путы, сделанные из железа, дерева или травы бабба.
> Ведь страстная-страстная привязанность к женщинам, детям или серьгам из драгоценных камней – крепче.
> 346. Мудрые говорят: крепки эти путы, тянущие вниз, коварные, из которых трудно освободиться.
> Разрубив их, они странствуют, отказавшись от страсти и удовольствия, без желания.
> 347. Возбужденные страстью попадают в поток, как паук в сотканную им самим паутину.
> Мудрые же, уничтожив поток, отказавшись от всех зол, странствуют без желаний.


Понятно, что мирянин - не монах, и ему не нужно отказываться от семьи и секса. Но всё же надо помнить, что в этом вопросе он действует вопреки тому, что говорил Будда.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (23.04.2009), Zom (23.04.2009)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Друзья, я ничего зазорного в сексуальном общении в рамках брака ( или его предвещении)не вижу. Должно научится это делать, если есть вопросы, то у большенства, я пологаю, есть Учителя (выполнять рекомендации Учителя долг учеников).


Учителя в чём?

----------


## Ersh

Хм... Опять грех-не грех, стыдно - не стыдно.
Это все абстрактные понятия, которых в общем-то стоит избегать.

Буддизм - это постоянная практика, и все ограничения здесь имеют практический смысл.

Вот вы буддист, и у вас дома стоит алтарь. 
Ну давайте гадить рядом, заниматься сексом, и бухать впридачу. Представляете картину? Что люди скажут про такую религию? :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  Куда заведет такого, с позволения сказать, практика такое поведение?
С другой стороны, представим себе нищую лачугу однушку в Бибиреве, где отведено специальное место для алтаря, и отгорожено занавеской. Лачуга сразу становится жилищем небогатых, но искренних религиозных практиков, мирян, памятующих о Дхарме в самые интимные моменты жизни. И в случае визита неподобающих гостей, можно занавесочку задернуть :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------

AlekseyE (23.04.2009), Dondhup (23.04.2009), Homa Brut (23.04.2009), Legba (23.04.2009), Sforza (23.04.2009), Zom (23.04.2009), Михаил Макушев (23.04.2009)

----------


## Марица

> Это надо спрашивать у тех, кто так считает.


                Вот я Вас и спрашиваю. Цитирую еще раз- Вас же:




> . В потоке сознания есть кусала дхамма хири - стыд и акусала дхамма - ахирика. - бесстыдство. Поэтому не стоит взращивать акусала дхаммы подобным непристойным поведением.


              Таки кто-то из нас в сильном отвлечении... :Kiss: 




> А почему, например, не принято испражнятся и  мочится у статуй и книг?


  :Smilie:  Вот такой параллелью люди невольно и выдают свое отношение к интимной близости:
- как к отправлению нужды. Смею напомнить:
а) Испражнение и мочеиспускание- процессы выведения из организма нечистот (оставим на время нашу недвойственность);
б)Супружеская интимная близость - процесс выражения любви, нежности. Процесс зарождения новой жизни. 




> наверное, потому, что для этого есть специальные места. Для отправления естественных надобностей - туалет.Для супружеских дел - спальня. Для приёма пищи - столовая. Для медитации - храм.


                 Какая у Вас большая квартира, однако! :Smilie:  К слову, храмом у практикующего должны быть и спальня, и столовая...




> Сам Будда учил быть сдержанным.


                     Будда дал много тысяч Учений. Каждому- свое...




> Понятно, что мирянин - не монах, и ему не нужно отказываться от семьи и секса. Но всё же надо помнить, что в этом вопросе он действует вопреки тому, что говорил Будда.


          Неистовствая подмена "нерождения" вырождением... Вариант, однако! :Cool:

----------

Дмитрий Певко (23.04.2009), Слава Эркин (23.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Таки кто-то из нас в сильном отвлечении...


И где там про грех? Я говорил в целом о бесстыдстве.



> Вот такой параллелью люди невольно и выдают свое отношение к интимной близости:
> - как к отправлению нужды. Смею напомнить:
> а) Испражнение и мочеиспускание- процессы выведения из организма нечистот (оставим на время нашу недвойственность);
> б)Супружеская интимная близость - процесс выражения любви, нежности. Процесс зарождения новой жизни.


Отношение, в некотором роде, действительно похожее. Т.к. и то и другое - действия к Ниббане не ведущие. Служащие только внешним процессам. В одном случае - поддержанию жизни индивида (т.к. без испражнений невозможно и есть), а во втором - поддержанию жизни всего вида.



> Какая у Вас большая квартира, однако!


У меня вообще своей квартиры нет.  Как нет и личной нужды в обсуждаемом вопросе  :Smilie: . Но тем, у кого квартира маленькая, я предложил вариант с занавеской.



> К слову, храмом у практикующего должны быть и спальня, и столовая...


Будда, вроде бы, этого не требовал. Для обретения благого рождения, надо придерживаться обетов Паньча Сила и развивать дану. Конечно, хорошо ещё медитировать. Но даже без этого возможно возраждение в горних высях мира богов кама локи.



> Будда дал много тысяч Учений. Каждому- свое...


Давайте не будем обсуждать эту тему. На форуме знают моё отношение к данному изречению. Не хочу повторятся.



> Неистовствая подмена "нерождения" вырождением... Вариант, однако!


Не понял, честно говоря, к чему это написано.

----------

Ersh (23.04.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (23.04.2009), Tong Po (23.04.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Назовем супружеский секс у алтаря- непристойностью. Или вызовом. Или слабостью...Русский язык богат, однако...


Непристойность - это определение в глазах общества. А для самого себя это "просто неправильно". Неправильно рядом со статуэткой Будды ставить степашку или покимона какого-нибудь. Неправильно трескать варенье ложками сидя у алтаря в позе лотоса. Не правильно, когда предметы поклонения плавно превращаются в течении дня в предметы интерьера и наоборот, по необходимости. Каким бы сухим буддизм не казался, благоговение должно иметь место быть. Оно - индикатор чистоты доверия словам Будды, а также степени понимания Дхаммы и вверение себя Трем Драгоценностям. Оно и есть истинное Ваше отношение к ним.

А правильная внимательность, это когда Вы постоянно и внимательно оберегаете в себе такое к ним отношение, а не усердно практикуете равностностное отношение к Будде, как к дверной ручке. Чем больше читаю Канон, тем больше вижу, какое благоговение испытывали Араханты перед Дхаммой, не говоря уже об "обычных монахах".  Гатхи их,например, почитайте.

----------

Гьямцо (23.04.2009)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> А кто там в позе лотоса? Ох уж эти журналисты, так и норовят всё позой лотоса назвать.


Там пишут "...просидеть почти что в позе лотоса...".

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> ...
> С другой стороны, представим себе нищую лачугу однушку в Бибиреве, где отведено специальное место для алтаря, и отгорожено занавеской. Лачуга сразу становится жилищем небогатых, но искренних религиозных практиков, мирян, памятующих о Дхарме в самые интимные моменты жизни. И в случае визита неподобающих гостей, можно занавесочку задернуть


А если такая лачуга, но без занавесок? на все предметы не навесиш же занавески, например на стенах ещё пару изображений, книги не все помещяются в маленький алтарь и т.п.

----------


## Аньезка

> Тогда к чему тут речи о постыдности, если речь идет о том как помогать себе не отвлекаться? Это что одно и тоже что ли? ...Каким образом вывод этот сделан, про то что если закрываешь алтарь во время секса, то секс это что-то постыдное и т.д. я никак не пойму?


А почему тогда про секс вблизи алтаря оговаривается, про чтение Дхарма-books в туалете оговаривается... а про, скажем, вышивание или вязание около алтаря - нет?
Потому что первые два действия чем-то отличаются от последнего, не так ли?
Почему-то тема с практикой "осознанности" построена на тех действиях, которые люди считают грязными/непристойными: будь то секс или посещение туалета.

----------

Марица (01.05.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

Думаю потому, что секс совершенно четко связан с проявлением сильных клеш у обычного человека. А проявление клеш в классической Будда Дхарме - это бяка.

+ такой момент: читая http://www.paauk.org/files/knowing_a...ing_rev_ed.pdf нашел упоминание о том, что для получения плодов анапанасати нужно иметь веру в метод. Казалось бы, чисто механистическая вещь: практикуешь должным образом - получи результат. Ан нет.

Может и со всем остальным так: нет веры - нет уважения. Нет уважения - нет результатов в практике.

P.S. Для тантристов (у которых проявление клеш - не бяка): должны быть в наличии чистота самай и реализованный Кьерим как минимум, чтобы быть свободным от подобного рода условностей.

P.S.S. Ну а у кого "все едино" - можно попробовать для начала начать обедать в туалете, запивая водой из унитаза.

----------

Ersh (23.04.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (23.04.2009), Homa Brut (23.04.2009), Zodpa Tharchin (23.04.2009), Zom (23.04.2009), Аньезка (23.04.2009), Рюдзи (23.04.2009)

----------


## Аньезка

> Нет уважения - нет результатов в практике.


Т.е. в голове должна быть концепция о том, что секс рядом с объектами Дхармы - это неуважение. Почему секс - неуважение, а съесть яблоко - it's ok?
Дети, например, таких вещей не знают, им взрослые разъясняют, таким способом усугубляя/формируя двойственное видение.

Предположим такую ситуацию. Тибетское/индийское общество было, и во многом остается, традиционным... Даже сейчас за поцелуй с мужем на улицах Индии можно схлопотать проблем. Наше же, современное общество, уже несколько отличается от них: за секс до брака женщин не бичуют, во многих банях дяди и тети вместе моются, а оральный секс уже давно стал частью нормального полового акта. Т.е. некоторые вещи, когда-то считавшиеся неприемлимыми, вошли (входят) в норму = "детское видение мира". А людям обратно предлагается....

----------

Дмитрий Певко (23.04.2009), Марица (01.05.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (23.04.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Т.е. в голове должна быть концепция о том, что секс рядом с объектами Дхармы - это неуважение. Почему секс - неуважение, а съесть яблоко - it's ok?
> Дети, например, таких вещей не знают, им взрослые разъясняют, таким способом усугубляя/формируя двойственное видение.


Тут все просто: не так много найдется людей, которые займутся сексом на глазах, хотя бы, своих родителей. Но это из области двойственного видения, обусловленного социумом.

Хотя яблоки трескать перед мамой и папой - не вопрос.




> Предположим такую ситуацию. Тибетское/индийское общество было традиционным... Даже сейчас за поцелуй с мужем на улицах Индии можно схлопотать проблем. Наше же, современное общество, уже несколько отличается от них: за секс до брака женщин не бичуют, во многих банях дяди и тети вместе моются, а оральный секс уже давно стал частью нормального полового акта. Т.е. некоторых вещи, считавшиеся неприемлимыми, вошли в норму = "детское видение мира". А людям обратно предлагается....


Если людям главное - это жить в социуме, то не вопрос. Все ок. 

Только вот если человек хочет получить *что-то нетипичное* (ну проблемы у него со здоровьем, к примеру), так он добровольно идет на ограничения. Голодает, не употребляет привычных в социуме психоизменяющих жидкостей (алкоголь), воздерживается от секса в любой форме, клизмы в попу ставит и тд. и т.п. А с чего бы? Да потому, что он принимает для себя решение жить какое то время в рамках других взаимоотношений с собой и социумом *для достижения поставленных им же целей*.

----------

Zom (23.04.2009)

----------


## Ersh

> Почему секс - неуважение, а съесть яблоко - it's ok?


Потому что секс - неуважение, а съесть яблоко - ок. И никаких концепций. Ты же не спрашиваешь, почему нендро - это практика, а бухать - нет? 




> А если такая лачуга, но без занавесок? на все предметы не навесиш же занавески, например на стенах ещё пару изображений, книги не все помещяются в маленький алтарь и т.п.


Почему нет? Пару занавесок трудно пришить?

----------

Homa Brut (24.04.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Т.е. для вас Типитака - это не священный текст, а историческая хроника?


Нет, конечно. Применительно к Трипитаке я говорил 1) о литературной обработке; 2) о возможности искажений в то время, когда этот свод текстов ещё не был зафиксирован на письме.

----------


## Марица

> Потому что секс - неуважение,


                       Если секс-неуважение, то им в принципе заниматься не стоит...Тем более, что это не самая насущная потребность.
                       От неблагих деяний следует отказываться.

----------

Аньезка (23.04.2009)

----------


## Марица

> Хм... Опять грех-не грех, стыдно - не стыдно.
> Это все абстрактные понятия, которых в общем-то стоит избегать.
> 
> Буддизм - это постоянная практика, и все ограничения здесь имеют практический смысл.
> 
> Вот вы буддист, и у вас дома стоит алтарь. 
> Ну давайте гадить рядом, заниматься сексом, и бухать впридачу.


                       Опять двадцать пять...Как и не было форума.Специально для Вас-мой ответ выше:



> Вот такой параллелью люди невольно и выдают свое отношение к интимной близости:
> - как к отправлению нужды. Смею напомнить:
> а) Испражнение и мочеиспускание- процессы выведения из организма нечистот (оставим на время нашу недвойственность);
> б)Супружеская интимная близость - процесс выражения любви, нежности. Процесс зарождения новой жизни.

----------

Аньезка (23.04.2009), Слава Эркин (23.04.2009)

----------


## Марица

> Непристойность - это определение в глазах общества. А для самого себя это "просто неправильно". Неправильно рядом со статуэткой Будды ставить степашку или покимона какого-нибудь. Неправильно трескать варенье ложками сидя у алтаря в позе лотоса. Не правильно, когда предметы поклонения плавно превращаются в течении дня в предметы интерьера и наоборот, по необходимости. Каким бы сухим буддизм не казался, благоговение должно иметь место быть. Оно - индикатор чистоты доверия словам Будды, а также степени понимания Дхаммы и вверение себя Трем Драгоценностям. Оно и есть истинное Ваше отношение к ним.
> 
> А правильная внимательность, это когда Вы постоянно и внимательно оберегаете в себе такое к ним отношение, а не усердно практикуете равностностное отношение к Будде, как к дверной ручке. Чем больше читаю Канон, тем больше вижу, какое благоговение испытывали Араханты перед Дхаммой, не говоря уже об "обычных монахах".  Гатхи их,например, почитайте.


                             Не подменяйте тему. Супружеский секс не есть противопоставление Дхарме.   И никак не может быть свидетельством неуважения Трем Драгоценностям.

----------

Eternal Jew (23.04.2009), Аньезка (23.04.2009), Слава Эркин (23.04.2009)

----------


## Марица

> И где там про грех? Я говорил в целом о бесстыдстве.


                       Но о бесстыдстве применительно к теме супружеского секса у алтаря? 




> Отношение, в некотором роде, действительно похожее. Т.к. и то и другое - действия к Ниббане не ведущие. Служащие только внешним процессам. В одном случае - поддержанию жизни индивида (т.к. без испражнений невозможно и есть), а во втором - поддержанию жизни всего вида.


                          Секс ведет к зарождению жизни и является проявлением любви. Родившийся ребенок вполне может оказаться великим тулку, ведущим  людей к Ниббане.  И Будда не считал секс постыдным занятием. Он проповедовал неотвлечение и предостерегал учеников от провоцирующих это отвлечение моментов. Но ни в коем случае не клеймил супружеский секс как неблагое действо. Поэтому у меня искреннее недоумение,-почему супруги поступают против Учения Будды, занимаясь тем, ради чего женились? 




> Давайте не будем обсуждать эту тему. На форуме знают моё отношение к данному изречению. Не хочу повторятся...
> 
> ...Не понял, честно говоря, к чему это написано.


                   Это написано для того, чтобы предостеречь Ваших последователей от вырождения. Разве что, искренне пожелать достичь Просветления уже в этой жизни  :Smilie: ...
пс К сожалению, при всей к Вам симпатии, я не могу выискивать Ваши посты на все случаи жизни.  Надеюсь, Вы этого и не ждете от посетителей форума (или пропишите в правилах ознакомиться с его содержанием в полном объеме)... :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

*Марица*



> Почему все же нормальную часть бытия считают грехом, постыдным делом? Я не оспариваю, а спрашиваю. Уже безо всякой иронии.
> С самых первых строк в этой теме спорят: можно-нельзя. Чем так виноват супружеский секс, что его следует прятать от самих себя, драгоценных книг и статуй? Почему исторически сложилось так, что одна из форм выражения любви, приятия, зарождения драгоценной жизни, наконец,-
> - рассматривается как проявление человеческой постыдной слабости, которая якобы может осквернить домашний алтарь?


Очень простой ответ - из-за самых обычных человеческих ограничений.




> Не подменяйте тему. Супружеский секс не есть противопоставление Дхарме. И никак не может быть свидетельством неуважения Трем Драгоценностям.


Поддерживаю. Как говорит один из моих Учителей, "Будда никогда не давал советов относительно супружеских спален"... А вот почему этот вопрос так муссируется на этом форуме - ума не приложу. Судя по всему, просто из-за: 1) нездорового интереса; 2) наличия собственных проблем в данной области; 3) христианского подразумевания "греховности" некоторых человеческих проявлений; 4) глобального непонимания драгоценности рождения в человеческом теле и его изначальной чистой сущности.

----------

Марица (01.05.2009), Слава Эркин (23.04.2009)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Если относиться к сексу, как к чему-то неестественному, "греховному" - тогда и возникает в голове мысль о возможности "осквернить" таким действием присутствующие в комнате символы Трех Драгоценностей, алтарь и т.п.

Если же, следуя Ваджраяне и Дзогчену, воспринимать себя и партнера, как проявления буддо-форм яб и юм, окружающее - как изначально чистую мандалу, акт любви - как подношение всех немыслимых драгоценностей партнеру, как невероятно чистый дар - то тогда и не будет возникать мыслей о" греховности" супружеской любви.

----------

Dondhup (23.04.2009), Буль (23.04.2009), Марица (01.05.2009), Рюдзи (23.04.2009), Слава Эркин (23.04.2009)

----------


## Ho Shim

Лично я так понимаю, здесь все ревностные буддисты, и все споры, в основном, сводятся к разному выражению одних и тех-же истин.




> Непристойность - это определение в глазах общества. А для самого себя это "просто неправильно". Неправильно рядом со статуэткой Будды ставить степашку или покимона какого-нибудь. Неправильно трескать варенье ложками сидя у алтаря в позе лотоса. Не правильно, когда предметы поклонения плавно превращаются в течении дня в предметы интерьера и наоборот, по необходимости. Каким бы сухим буддизм не казался, благоговение должно иметь место быть. Оно - индикатор чистоты доверия словам Будды, а также степени понимания Дхаммы и вверение себя Трем Драгоценностям. Оно и есть истинное Ваше отношение к ним.


Есть традиции, где статуэтка не является предметом поклонения. Предметом поклонения (уважения) является то, что она символизирует. И если Учение Будды пронизывает всю вашу жизнь, каждый ваш поступок, зачем вешать какие-то занавески? Это и будет лицемерие - _осквернение_ Дхармы в самом вашем сердце. Зачем ставить статуэтку в месте, где ей не положено быть? Навешивать на нее занавески - это и превращать ее в элемент интерьера. Ходить в храм в свободное от супружеской жизни время, хороший выход для благоговения такой силы. Имхо, разумеется, - в чужой монастырь со своей зановеской не ходят  :Smilie: 




> А правильная внимательность, это когда Вы постоянно и внимательно оберегаете в себе такое к ним отношение, а не усердно практикуете равностностное отношение к Будде, как к дверной ручке. Чем больше читаю Канон, тем больше вижу, какое благоговение испытывали Араханты перед Дхаммой, не говоря уже об "обычных монахах".  Гатхи их,например, почитайте.


Как вы неуважительно о дверной ручке  :Smilie:  Это очень полезный предмет!

----------

Eternal Jew (23.04.2009), Аньезка (23.04.2009), Буль (23.04.2009), Дмитрий Певко (23.04.2009), Илия (23.04.2009), Марица (01.05.2009)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Почему нет? Пару занавесок трудно пришить?


Не представляю куда их на ровную стену пришивать...

----------


## Гьямцо

> Если же, следуя Ваджраяне и Дзогчену, воспринимать себя и партнера, как проявления буддо-форм яб и юм,


То для обычных людей это станет верной дорогой в ад. Или во всяком случае в низшие миры.

----------

Homa Brut (24.04.2009)

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Каким образом вывод этот сделан, про то что если закрываешь алтарь во время секса, то секс это что-то постыдное и т.д. я никак не пойму?
> Ну, я просто предположила что Падмасамбхава давая совет Еше Цогьял вряд ли планировал усугубить в ней двойственное видение.


Ну не постыдное, так акт выражения неуважения, в данном контексте. Вот мне вроде бы инстинктивно понятно было. Но вчера состоялся разговор по этой теме среди практиков Дхармы и по итогу я остался в некотором недоумении: а и вправду, почему это будет актом неуважения?

Мы ведь не считаем секс чем-то грязным, плохим, или постыдным. Да и Падмасамбхава не мог так считать. Почему он дал такой совет?

----------

Марица (01.05.2009)

----------


## Eternal Jew

А что такое "обычные люди"? Что, разве практики Ваджраяны для Вас являются какими-то "необычными людьми"?  :Smilie:  ... Отнюдь... Это самые обыкновенные люди, получившие соответствующие посвящения-уполномачивания, то есть лунги, ванги и трилунги на определенные практики от компетентных Учителей из непрерывной Линии Передачи и практикующие в полном соответствии с полученными наставлениями.

А для "обычных людей" (то есть для НЕ получивших такую Передачу) есть ОЧЕНЬ хороший совет: не практиковать то, что лично им не давали. И всё! ... И не будет никакой "дороги в ад"!  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

Марица (01.05.2009), Слава Эркин (23.04.2009)

----------


## ullu

> Не подменяйте тему. Супружеский секс не есть противопоставление Дхарме.   И никак не может быть свидетельством неуважения Трем Драгоценностям.


А в гомпе перед учителем во время учения?

----------

Homa Brut (24.04.2009)

----------


## ullu

> Мы ведь не считаем секс чем-то грязным, плохим, или постыдным. Да и Падмасамбхава не мог так считать. Почему он дал такой совет?


Для того что бы разделять мирские занятия и не мирские.
Для того что бы понимать что ты делаешь для блага всех и что ты делаешь потому что лично тебе это необходимо или хочется.

----------


## лесник

> Но вчера состоялся разговор по этой теме среди практиков Дхармы и по итогу я остался в некотором недоумении: а и вправду, почему это будет актом неуважения?


Я думаю, что буддам и прочим персонажам пантеона глубко все равно, занимаетесь вы при них сексом или нет. Это нужно прежде всего самому практикующему - уважительное отношение к объектам культа создает необходимый настрой для практики. Когда же статуйки в восприятии ни чем не отличаются от прочих предметов интерьера, то и пользы никакой.  И получается, что не так уж и важно, накрыли ли вы будду полотенцем или нет.

----------

Пилигрим (23.04.2009)

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Для того что бы разделять мирские занятия и не мирские.
> Для того что бы понимать что ты делаешь для блага всех и что ты делаешь потому что лично тебе это необходимо или хочется.


Да, но почему тогда не было сказано именно в таком ключе, например:

"В присутствии символов Трех Драгоценностей не следует заниматься мирскими делами", а оговорка именно для секса?

----------

Аньезка (23.04.2009), Марица (01.05.2009)

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Это нужно прежде всего самому практикующему - уважительное отношение к объектам культа создает необходимый настрой для практики.


Сейчас мы уже обсуждаем вопрос "почему занятие сексом является проявлением неуважения"

----------

Марица (01.05.2009)

----------


## Legba

> А для "обычных людей" (то есть для НЕ получивших такую Передачу) есть ОЧЕНЬ хороший совет: не практиковать то, что лично им не давали.





> воспринимать себя и партнера, как проявления буддо-форм яб и юм, окружающее - как изначально чистую мандалу, акт любви - как подношение всех немыслимых драгоценностей партнеру, как невероятно чистый дар


Вы действительно получали *именно такие инструкции?*

----------

PampKin Head (23.04.2009)

----------


## Гьямцо

> Не "цинизм", а священный бунт - вот подлинная святость.
> ...
> Рекомендации ламрима, возможно, были разумны в рамках средневекового тибетского культурного контекста. Но с точки зрения этих запретов многих дзенских мастеров Японии придётся считать развратниками и жЫвотными.  Для современного домохозяина, живущего в хрущёвке в однокомнатной квартире, завешивать статуи будд шторкой во время секса с супругой - просто дикое ханжество и глупость.






> «Молодой «либеpал», достаточно поднатоpевший в научно-кpитическом мышлении, обычно не имеет никакого пpедставления об оpганических законах обыденной жизни, выpаботанных в ходе естественного pазвития. Он даже не подозpевает о том, к каким pазpушительным последствиям может повести пpоизвольная модификация ноpм, даже если она затpагивает кажущуюся втоpостепенной деталь. Этому молодому человеку не пpидет в голову выбpосить какую-либо деталь из технической системы, автомобиля или телевизоpа, только потому что он не знает ее назначения. Но он выносит безапелляционный пpиговоp тpадиционным ноpмам социального поведения как пеpежиткам - ноpмам как действительно устаpевшим, так и жизненно необходимым. Покуда возникшие филогенетически ноpмы социального поведения заложены в нашем наследственном аппаpате и существуют, во благо ли или во зло, подавление тpадиции может пpивести к тому, что все культуpные ноpмы социального поведения могут угаснуть, как пламя свечи».


 Конрад Лоренц

----------


## Dondhup

"И Будда - этот тоже был из наших.
Он выпустил приказ - всем всех любить,
Носить цветы, усы, бороду и хаер подлиннее,
А на войну ни в коем разе не ходить.

А сейчас займемся самосозерцаньем,
И у кого с собою лотос - а ну садись в него.
Эй, ты, чувак, пора б те знать, что лотос -
Это такой цветок, а не стиральный порошок.


Ежли у вас чегой-то там не так,
То медитация уж в раз поможет вам.
Герла, я ж тебе говорю медитация, а не мастурбация.
Ну ты в натуре даешь, трам-тарарам."

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Вы действительно получали именно такие инструкции?


Да. Именно такие... Непосредственно от Ламы...

А что, разве Вы никогда не сталкивались с такими наставлениями, будучи в Передаче Ваджраяны?

----------

Марица (01.05.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

Братья,  дайте это на публичном форуме не будем обсуждать  :Smilie:

----------

Legba (23.04.2009), Марица (01.05.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

В нашей Перадаче про себя и супругу в виде яб-юм до получения соответствующих наставлений и выполненного Кьерима должным образом молчат как Ламы, так и их ученики.

Да и после всплывет вопрос о качествах яба и юмы, прежде чем совать что-либо куда-либо.

P.S. У Целе Нацок Рандрола есть искрометные высказывания в одной из работ насчет этих "необычных людей", у которых "ваджра" еще не "умеет пить воду", а все туда же...

----------

Homa Brut (24.04.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

> В нашей Перадаче про себя и супругу в виде яб-юм до получения соответствующих наставлений и выполненного Кьерима должным образом молчат как Ламы, так и их ученики.
> 
> Да и после всплывет вопрос о качествах яба и юмы, прежде чем совать что-либо куда-либо.
> 
> P.S. У Целе Нацок Рандрола есть искрометные высказывания в одной из работ насчет этих "необычных людей", у которых "ваджра" еще не "умеет пить воду", а все туда же...


Можно ссылку, было бы очень полезно.

----------


## лесник

> Сейчас мы уже обсуждаем вопрос "почему занятие сексом является проявлением неуважения"



Потому что секс в большинстве культур рассматривается как нечто грязное, низкое и постыдное.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Можно ссылку, было бы очень полезно.


В бумажном виде (если не путаю) http://www.amazon.com/Empowerment-Pa.../dp/9627341150
http://books.google.com/books?id=LmZ...sec=frontcover

----------

Dondhup (23.04.2009)

----------


## Legba

> Смею напомнить:
> а) Испражнение и мочеиспускание- процессы выведения из организма нечистот (оставим на время нашу недвойственность);
> б)Супружеская интимная близость - процесс выражения любви, нежности. Процесс зарождения новой жизни.


Очень интересно, в самом деле.
Итак, мы имеем:
1. Любовь.
2. Нежность.
3. Процесс зарождения новой жизни.

Начнем с процесса зарождения новой жизни. Некоторые, похоже, путают "драгоценное человеческое рождение" и "человеческое рождение", ставя между ними знак равенства. И на основании этого постулируют "процесс зарождения жизни" как, по определению, благой.
Тем не менее, представляется, что это не вполне так:



> Джецун Миларэпа сказал [охотнику] Гонпо Дордже:
> *Обычно говорят, что человеческое тело, обладающее свободами и
> дарованиями, — большая драгоценность, 
> Но, когда я вижу такого человека, как ты, оно не кажется мне такой уж ценностью.*
> Как сказал Миларэпа, никто не обладает большей способностью ввергать себя в низшие миры, чем человек. Сейчас у тебя есть возможность сделать все, что пожелаешь. Говорится:
> *Если употребляешь тело во благо, оно корабль освобождения. 
> Если употребляешь его во вред, оно камень, увлекающий в сансару. 
> Наше тело — слуга и добра и зла.*


Ну и заметим, что деторождение занимает не слишком высокий процент в мотивации для занятий сексом - даже в супружестве.  :Wink: 
Остались "любовь" и "нежность". В европейской культуре понять что такое "любовь" - довольно сложно. Что касается буддистов, тут все проще - "любовь - желание другому счастья, сострадание - нежелание другому страдания". В любом случае, как любовь, так и нежность даже у людей разного пола могут выражаться *не исключительно* через секс. Это - частный случай. Причем вполне бывает и секс без любви (о ужас!).
Так что ни любовь, ни нежность, не являются *определяющей* составляющей. Необходимо влечение (вполне себе физиологического характера), страсть, привязанность. И вот без этого - врядли что-то выйдет (профессионалов, пожалуй, в рассчет брать не будем). И вот именно эта страсть (клеша, если что) служит объектом отбрасывания в Сутре и трансформации в Тантре. 
А дальше выходит заковыка. Некоторые, конечно, получили соответствующие наставления. Отсидели ритрит, завершили Керим, научились втягивать жидкости...  Нашли партнера сооветствующих качеств, обладающего совокупностью знаков (и тоже реализовавшего Керим). И трансформируют свои клеши. Молодцы, что тут скажешь.
Но вот остальные (я например), боюсь, пока что не трансформируют ничего. А токмо учатся. С переменным успехом. И, пока не научатся, клеша остается клешей, сорри. И гордо ей размахивать, ИМХО - не стоит. И "задергивание шторок" - или аналогичное проявление внимания к собственным порывам, носит ту же функцию, что и раскаяние  - признание недобродетельности поступка (а поступок мотивированный клешей - не может быть добродетельным. Привязанность - одна из 10 недобродетелей). Если у кого получается заниматься сексом без привязанности.... А Вы об этом супруге/супругу сообщали? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
"Знаешь, дорогая/дорогой, давай этим займемся... Хотя вообще-то мне все равно." :Kiss:

----------


## Makc

> А вот почему этот вопрос так муссируется на этом форуме - ума не приложу.


Весеннее обострение.  :Smilie:

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Потому что секс в большинстве культур рассматривается как нечто грязное, низкое и постыдное.


Соответственно возникает вопрос, вернее два:
- Если ты не воспринимаешь секс как обладающий вышеперечисленными качествами, означает ли это что автоматически занятия им не становятся проявлением неуважения к священным символам?

- Падмасамбхава считал, что Еше Цогьял воспринимает секс таким образом?

----------

Марица (01.05.2009)

----------


## лесник

> Некоторые, похоже, путают "драгоценное человеческое рождение" и "человеческое рождение", ставя между ними знак равенства. И на основании этого постулируют "процесс зарождения жизни" как, по определению, благой.


Любое рождение в человеческом облике - большая удача и поэтому драгоценно. То, что происходит потом, как мы этой драгоценностью распоряжаемся, отдельный вопрос. Миларепа говорит, скорее, о последнем.




> И "задергивание шторок" - или аналогичное проявление внимания к собственным порывам, носит ту же функцию, что и раскаяние  - признание недобродетельности поступка (а поступок мотивированный клешей - не может быть добродетельным. Привязанность - одна из 10 недобродетелей).


Секс и раскаяние, по моему опыту, не очень совместимы-) Для человека-мирянина, имеющего семью, секс - неотъемлемая часть жизни. От качества сексуальной жизни не в последнюю очередь зависит благополучие семьи, психологическое, эмоциональное и т.п. Относясь к сексу как к чему-то постыдному и греховному, человек подрывает важные основы семейного благополучия и лишает партнера (да и себя, как правило) радости и счастья, провоцирует измену со всеми последствиями. Недобродетельность такого поведения гораздо больше, чем просто при незашоренном сексе. То есть, можно вешать шторки, можно не вешать, но уж точно не нужно делать из этой мухи слона. Будда, по-моему, учил о другом.





> Если у кого получается заниматься сексом без привязанности.... А Вы об этом супруге/супругу сообщали? "Знаешь, дорогая/дорогой, давай этим займемся... Хотя вообще-то мне все равно."


Можно быть непривязанным, но получать максимум удовольствия от секса и доставлять его партнеру. Это не значит, что раз непривязан, значит надо бревном лежать-)

----------

Аньезка (23.04.2009), Дмитрий Певко (23.04.2009), Марица (01.05.2009), Норбу (23.04.2009)

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> И "задергивание шторок" - или аналогичное проявление внимания к собственным порывам, носит ту же функцию, что и раскаяние  - признание недобродетельности поступка (а поступок мотивированный клешей - не может быть добродетельным. Привязанность - одна из 10 недобродетелей). Если у кого получается заниматься сексом без привязанности.... А Вы об этом супруге/супругу сообщали?
> "Знаешь, дорогая/дорогой, давай этим займемся... Хотя вообще-то мне все равно."


Петь, жжешь искрометно, однако передергиваешь же!  :Smilie: 
Выходит, супружеский секс для тебя априори является недобродетельным поступком? Но среди десяти его нет, числится же только sexual misconduct - причем суть этой недобродетели, как мы слышали не от одного учителя, это разбивание пары и причинения вреда (abuse). Сам процесс недобродетельным нигде не называется.

На колу мочало, уж извините за ассоциации  :Smilie:

----------

Марица (01.05.2009)

----------


## ullu

> Да, но почему тогда не было сказано именно в таком ключе, например:
> 
> "В присутствии символов Трех Драгоценностей не следует заниматься мирскими делами", а оговорка именно для секса?


Потому что занятие сексом это интимное, а не публичное занятие.
А алтарь это типа присутствие живого учителя в комнате. Так и вести себя надо перед ним как перед живым учителем.

----------


## Буль

> Почему нет? Пару занавесок трудно пришить?


Ох... действительно за занавесками в этой теме проглядывается какой-то нездоровый бэкграунд... Куда ни кинь - всё скатывается к обязательности занавесок во время секса...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Марица (01.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Предположим такую ситуацию. Тибетское/индийское общество было, и во многом остается, традиционным... Даже сейчас за поцелуй с мужем на улицах Индии можно схлопотать проблем. Наше же, современное общество, уже несколько отличается от них: за секс до брака женщин не бичуют, во многих банях дяди и тети вместе моются, а оральный секс уже давно стал частью нормального полового акта. Т.е. некоторые вещи, когда-то считавшиеся неприемлимыми, вошли (входят) в норму = "детское видение мира". А людям обратно предлагается....


А вы считаете все это духовными достижениями современной цивилизации?

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Потому что занятие сексом это интимное, а не публичное занятие.
> А алтарь это типа присутствие живого учителя в комнате. Так и вести себя надо перед ним как перед живым учителем.


Значит, интимное, но не _постыдное_. Ну всё, я в глубочайшем тупике.

----------


## Буль

> Это нужно прежде всего самому практикующему - уважительное отношение к объектам культа создает необходимый настрой для практики.


Из этого ясно следует что секс Вы считаете чем-то плохим? Тем, чем уважающие себя люди заниматься не должны?




> Когда же статуйки в восприятии ни чем не отличаются от прочих предметов интерьера, то и пользы никакой.  И получается, что не так уж и важно, накрыли ли вы будду полотенцем или нет.


Мне кажется что "Посыпание Будды пеплом" Вас просто шокирует...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Марица (01.05.2009)

----------


## лесник

> Соответственно возникает вопрос, вернее два:
> - Если ты не воспринимаешь секс как обладающий вышеперечисленными качествами, означает ли это что автоматически занятия им не становятся проявлением неуважения к священным символам?
> 
> - Падмасамбхава считал, что Еше Цогьял воспринимает секс таким образом?



За Падмасамбхаву не скажу, а по поводу неуважения думаю, что нет какого-то объективного мерила уважения/не уважения. Важно мое отношение к этому. Если фигурка Будды для меня символизирует Дхармакаю, Природу Будды, то как можно закрыться от нее шторкой?-)

----------

Марица (01.05.2009)

----------


## ullu

> Относясь к сексу как к чему-то постыдному и греховному, человек подрывает важные основы семейного благополучия и лишает партнера (да и себя, как правило) радости и счастья, провоцирует измену со всеми последствиями.


Ну ведь не все что не постыдно, то не интимно . Это уже эксгибиционизм какой-то получается.

----------


## лесник

> Из этого ясно следует что секс Вы считаете чем-то плохим? Тем, чем уважающие себя люди заниматься не должны?


Да нет, напротив, я за считаю, что лучше раз заняться сексом, чем 300 лет обсуждать его в форуме-)





> Мне кажется что "Посыпание Будды пеплом" Вас просто шокирует...


Не думаю. Но вот если будете вырывать ему волосы и кусать локти, то возможно:-)

----------

Марица (01.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Но о бесстыдстве применительно к теме супружеского секса у алтаря?


Ну, если вы так хотите, можем рассмотреть только этот аспект. Лама Цзонкапа считал это недопустимым. Надеюсь, он в ваших глазах, обладает хоть каким-то авторитетом?



> Секс ведет к зарождению жизни и является проявлением любви. Родившийся ребенок вполне может оказаться великим тулку, ведущим  людей к Ниббане.


Да, человек сильнее опутывается сансарой. Вы называете это словом "любовь". Но это не Метта. Это рагга.



> И Будда не считал секс постыдным занятием. Он проповедовал неотвлечение и предостерегал учеников от провоцирующих это отвлечение моментов. Но ни в коем случае не клеймил супружеский секс как неблагое действо. Поэтому у меня искреннее недоумение,-почему супруги поступают против Учения Будды, занимаясь тем, ради чего женились?


Никто здесь не клеймит секс, как неблагое действо. Это вы, почему то, так воспринимаете.
Однако Будда не призывал заниматься сексом где попало и когда попало. Он также говорил о пользе воздержания (во всех смыслах, не только в сексе). И о принятии восьми обетов в постные дни.
И если вы думаете, что занимаясь сексом перед алтарём вы прибываете в меньшей двойственности, то я позволю себе задать вам вопрос: а почему вы не отправляете естественные нужды тамже?



> Это написано для того, чтобы предостеречь Ваших последователей от вырождения. Разве что, искренне пожелать достичь Просветления уже в этой жизни .


я думаю, что 6 миллиародов людей достаточно, чтобы не вырождаться.




> К сожалению, при всей к Вам симпатии, я не могу выискивать Ваши посты на все случаи жизни.  Надеюсь, Вы этого и не ждете от посетителей форума (или пропишите в правилах ознакомиться с его содержанием в полном объеме)...


Тогда если есть желание узнать эту точку зрения, могу по ПС прислать.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (23.04.2009), Марица (01.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> *Марица*
> Поддерживаю. Как говорит один из моих Учителей, "Будда никогда не давал советов относительно супружеских спален"....


Почему не давал? Будда говорил с какими женщинами нельзя.




> Если же, следуя Ваджраяне и Дзогчену, воспринимать себя и партнера, как проявления буддо-форм яб и юм, окружающее - как изначально чистую мандалу, акт любви - как подношение всех немыслимых драгоценностей партнеру, как невероятно чистый дар - то тогда и не будет возникать мыслей о" греховности" супружеской любви.


Попробуйте устроить туалет напротив алтаря в таком случае.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Почему не давал? Будда говорил с какими женщинами нельзя.


А вот их Будда (со слов их же Наставников), в спальни с советами не ...

Наверное, это какие то разные Будды.

----------

Homa Brut (24.04.2009), Legba (23.04.2009)

----------


## лесник

> Потому что занятие сексом это интимное, а не публичное занятие.
> А алтарь это типа присутствие живого учителя в комнате. Так и вести себя надо перед ним как перед живым учителем.


А закрыв "учителя" шторкой, вы сразу же забываете о нем? А в комнате, где нет алтаря, присутствие учителя нельзя ощутить?

----------

Марица (01.05.2009)

----------


## ullu

> Значит, интимное, но не _постыдное_. Ну всё, я в глубочайшем тупике.


Почему в тупике? 
Интимное не постыдно. Это просто то чем надо заниматься в уединении, по разным причинам.
Например другие люди могут тоже захотеть, а я вот не готова же заниматься сексом со всеми кто захочет вдруг. Раз я не готова то мне надо идти туда, где другие люди этого не видят и не хотят. 

К тому же никто не говорит что хорошо вышивать или болтать перед алтарем.

----------


## Буль

> Попробуйте устроить туалет напротив алтаря в таком случае.





> Сон Са спросил: «Если к вам придет человек и спросит: «Что есть Будда?», то каким будет ваш ответ?»
> Ученик сказал: «Сухое говно на палочке».


полный текст

----------

Марица (01.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Значит, интимное, но не _постыдное_. Ну всё, я в глубочайшем тупике.





> Из этого ясно следует что секс Вы считаете чем-то плохим? Тем, чем уважающие себя люди заниматься не должны?


Сравните с посещением туалета. Дефекация - тоже совершенно естественный и непостыдный процес. Но обычно при посторонних мы стараемся этим не заниматься.
И из того, что мы скрываем от посторонних глаз сей процес не следует, что уважающие себя люди не должны опорожнять кишечник.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Сравните с посещением туалета. Дефекация - тоже совершенно естественный и непостыдный процес. Но обычно при посторонних мы стараемся этим не заниматься.
> И из того, что мы скрываем от посторонних глаз сей процес не следует, что уважающие себя люди не должны опорожнять кишечник.


 :EEK!: 

(вспомнил утренний вид из индийского поезда вблизи населенных пунктов)

----------

Аньезка (23.04.2009)

----------


## Буль

> Сравните с посещением туалета. Дефекация - тоже совершенно естественный и непостыдный процес. Но обычно при посторонних мы стараемся этим не заниматься.


Наверное потому что  окружающие не просветлены и им созерцание этого процесса может быть неприятным?  :Wink: 
А за созерцание процесса совокупления многие вообще желают платить деньги.

Так что разве это может быть корректной аналогией?

----------

Марица (01.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> (вспомнил утренний вид из индийского поезда вблизи населенных пунктов)


я когда писал это сообщение тоже об этом подумал  :Big Grin: 
Но у них ситуация другая, как мне говорили. Места мало, вот и идут к железной дороге.
С другой стороны в индуизме даже на утренюю пуджу не пустят, если с утра не опорожнился. т.к. человек не чист получается.

----------


## Топпер

> Наверное потому что  окружающие не просветлены и им созерцание этого процесса может быть неприятным? 
> А за созерцание процесса совокупления многие вообще желают платить деньги.
> 
> Так что разве это может быть корректной аналогией?


Может. Потому что для многих подобное созерцание тоже будет неприятным. Меня, например, коробит даже от обжималок-целовалок в метро на эскалаторе.  Особенно последнее время, когда уже не стестняются при этом руки под юбку засовыват.  :Mad:

----------

Homa Brut (24.04.2009), Михаил Макушев (24.04.2009)

----------


## ullu

> А закрыв "учителя" шторкой, вы сразу же забываете о нем? А в комнате, где нет алтаря, присутствие учителя нельзя ощутить?


Не забываю. Можно ощутить .

----------


## Буль

> Может. Потому что для многих подобное созерцание тоже будет неприятным. Меня, например, коробит даже от обжималок-целовалок в метро на эскалаторе.  Особенно последнее время, когда уже не стестняются при этом руки под юбку засовыват.


Вы - это абсолютный критерий, isnt it?  :Wink:

----------

Аньезка (23.04.2009), Дмитрий Певко (23.04.2009), Марица (01.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Вы - это абсолютный критерий, isnt it?


Вообще, пока у нас падение нравов не началось, это для всех был критерий. На улицах даже в обнимку ходить считалось неприличным.

----------

Homa Brut (24.04.2009)

----------


## Legba

> Выходит, супружеский секс для тебя априори является недобродетельным поступком? Но среди десяти его нет, числится же только sexual misconduct - причем суть этой недобродетели, как мы слышали не от одного учителя, это разбивание пары и причинения вреда (abuse). Сам процесс недобродетельным нигде не называется.


А, вот это интересно.
Сам процесс - ни в коем разе, я про это и не писал.
Но - тут речь о *действии тела*. У некоторых супружеский (и несупружеский) секс сопровождается еще и действиями речи и, о ужос, ума.
Соответственно - на уровне тела все, допустим, ОК. 
Но, наверное, браниться или вести пустые разговоры в процессе - это ведь не гут. Параллельность процессов ведь не отменяет кармические последствия одного из них, неправда ли? 
Ум, как правило, тоже функционирует параллельно с данным процессом.
И действия ума могут, также, быть недобродетельными - продиктованными страстью, ненавистью или тупостью. Причем говорится, что *большинство* наших умственных процессов проистекает именно в этом режиме. И секс тут, почему-то не исключение. И мне кажется (да, наверное я маньяк, не будем об этом), что секс продиктован (параллелен с) вовлеченностью ума именно в *страсть*. А не в заботу о благополучии семьи. Хотя у кого как, конечно. К классической методике "думать о бейсболе" можно еще добаить "думать о благополучии семьи". Тоже сработает, наверное.  :Smilie: 

Вывод. Говорить о "греховности" секса - конечно же абсурд. Но это вовсе не означает, что это действие *становится добродетелью*. А именно так явно кажется некоторым участникам форума. Во первых есть и неитральные действия. Но если тело совершает неитральное действие, а ум - неблагое, результат, на круг, будет не очень.

----------


## Аньезка

> А вы считаете все это духовными достижениями современной цивилизации?


Х.З. Но мне в современном обществе комфортнее. Наверное, были бы вы женщиной, вы бы меня поняли.  :Wink: 




> Потому что занятие сексом это интимное, а не публичное занятие.
> А алтарь это типа присутствие живого учителя в комнате. Так и вести себя надо перед ним как перед живым учителем.


А ежели мне дано указание визуализировать Будду над головой в повседневной жизни, мне с сексом лучше завязать? -)




> И если вы думаете, что занимаясь сексом перед алтарём вы прибываете в меньшей двойственности, то я позволю себе задать вам вопрос: а почему вы не отправляете естественные нужды тамже?


Потому что плохо пахнет и дурно выглядит. -) А еще потому что, есть туалет. 
Кстати, публично какающие на улицах Индии мужчины явно меньше заморочены. А также кошечки и собачки. А вот Адам с Евой как яблоко проглотили, так какие-то левые темы пошли. За листочками фиговыми побежали.




> Наверное потому что  окружающие не просветлены и им созерцание этого процесса может быть неприятным? 
> А за созерцание процесса совокупления многие вообще желают платить деньги.
> 
> Так что разве это может быть корректной аналогией?


За созерцание процесса дефектации также на многих сайтах деньги требуют. И плотят же, плотят)))




> Может. Потому что для многих подобное созерцание тоже будет неприятным. Меня, например, коробит даже от обжималок-целовалок в метро на эскалаторе.  Особенно последнее время, когда уже не стестняются при этом руки под юбку засовыват.


 А Вы не пробовали анализировать, почему Вы испытываете такие эмоции?

----------

Буль (24.04.2009), Марица (01.05.2009)

----------


## ullu

> А ежели мне дано указание визуализировать Будду над головой в повседневной жизни, мне с сексом лучше завязать? -)


Если тебе указание дано, то лучше завязать.

----------


## Аньезка

> Если тебе указание дано, то лучше завязать.


Указание не с сексом завязать, а Будду над головой визуализировать.
Хотя у меня появилась идея! Надо свизуализировать вокруг Него шторки!  :Smilie:

----------

Дмитрий Певко (23.04.2009), Марица (01.05.2009)

----------


## Legba

> Хотя у меня появилась идея! Надо свизуализировать вокруг Него шторки!


Лучше шторки визуализировать вокруг себя - и все время.
Так, на всякий случай....  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Аньезка (23.04.2009), Марица (01.05.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

> Лучше шторки визуализировать вокруг себя - и все время.
> Так, на всякий случай....


Макс из Ехо визуализировал колодец, так чуть тела не лишился. Поосторожней лучше с визуализацией  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Указание не с сексом завязать, а Будду над головой визуализировать.
> Хотя у меня появилась идея! Надо свизуализировать вокруг Него шторки!


Че-та грубые у тебя шутки какие-то.

----------


## Аньезка

> Че-та грубые у тебя шутки какие-то.


Ой. Извините, если обидела Ваши религиозные чувства.  :Frown: 
Видимо, слово "шторки" также стало постыдным.(

----------

Марица (01.05.2009)

----------


## ullu

Вдряд ли я могу извинить человека, который не извиняется, а кривляется.

И если у меня и есть религиозные чувства, то я их не стесняюсь. Это не что-то чего надо стеснятся.

----------

GROM (23.04.2009)

----------


## Аньезка

> Вдряд ли я могу извинить человека, который не извиняется, а кривляется.


"Тихо сам с собою я веду беседу".
Сначала моим сообщениям приписывают не вложенные в них эмоции (грубость).

А потом...




> И если у меня и есть религиозные чувства, то я их не стесняюсь. Это не что-то чего надо стеснятся.


...еще предполагают, что я предлагала чего-то стесняться.

Ребят, кончайте рефлексировать на свои мыслеформы.
Удач!

----------

Марица (01.05.2009)

----------


## Zom

Тэги к теме смотрятся просто блестяще -)

Прямо как "Ночь. Улица. Фонарь. Аптека" -))))

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (24.04.2009), Homa Brut (24.04.2009), Makc (23.04.2009), Александр С (24.04.2009), Дмитрий Певко (23.04.2009), Марица (01.05.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (23.04.2009)

----------


## Слава Эркин

> Учителя в чём?


Догадайтесь со ста восьми раз.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> алтарь, дефекация, занавески, калоедство, секс, страсть


вот это недвойственность  :Smilie:

----------

Марица (01.05.2009)

----------


## Слава Эркин

> Непристойность - это определение в глазах общества. А для самого себя это "просто неправильно". Неправильно рядом со статуэткой Будды ставить степашку или покимона какого-нибудь. Неправильно трескать варенье ложками сидя у алтаря в позе лотоса. Не правильно, когда предметы поклонения плавно превращаются в течении дня в предметы интерьера и наоборот, по необходимости. Каким бы сухим буддизм не казался, благоговение должно иметь место быть. Оно - индикатор чистоты доверия словам Будды, а также степени понимания Дхаммы и вверение себя Трем Драгоценностям. Оно и есть истинное Ваше отношение к ним.
> 
> А правильная внимательность, это когда Вы постоянно и внимательно оберегаете в себе такое к ним отношение, а не усердно практикуете равностностное отношение к Будде, как к дверной ручке. Чем больше читаю Канон, тем больше вижу, какое благоговение испытывали Араханты перед Дхаммой, не говоря уже об "обычных монахах".  Гатхи их,например, почитайте.


Друзья, Алтарь, прежде всего, должен находиться в нашем сердце, и от него шторкой не отгородиться.
Я ещё, бывает , пукяю во время сидячей практики...

----------

Майя П (24.04.2009), Марица (01.05.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (24.04.2009)

----------


## Гьямцо

> Друзья, Алтарь, прежде всего, должен находиться в нашем сердце, и от него шторкой не отгородиться.
> Я ещё, бывает , пукяю во время сидячей практики...


Это вы зря… В смысле практикуете зря, если алтарь у вас в сердце уже.

А вообще поборникам свободной любви у алтаря  этот самый алтарь, по-моему, не нужен. 
Одна морока…

----------

Буль (24.04.2009)

----------


## Слава Эркин

> Это вы зря… Практикуете в смысле зря, если алтарь у вас в сердце уже.
> 
> А вообще поборникам свободной любви у алтаря, этот самый алтарь, по-моему, не нужен. 
> Одна морока…


Непонятно...

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> А в гомпе перед учителем во время учения?


Как это было во время оно: http://surajamrita.com/compAnalysis/...Sanderson.html

----------

Ринчен Намгьял (24.04.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> «Молодой «либеpал», достаточно поднатоpевший в научно-кpитическом мышлении, обычно не имеет никакого пpедставления об оpганических законах обыденной жизни, выpаботанных в ходе естественного pазвития.


Во-первых, я не либерал,  :Cool:  во-вторых, увы, не такой уж молодой, в-третьих, очень забавная у вас аналогия.  :Smilie:  Почему это завешивать статуи во время секса - "органический закон обыденной жизни"? И что в этом "естественного"?

Когда протестантские и католические миссионеры приехали со своей "благой вестью" в Полинезию, они были ошарашены красотой, здоровьем и наготой туземцев. А также тем, что в полинезийских языках не было глагола "работать" (то есть абсолютно), зато было 9 разных глаголов со значением "заниматься сексом". Полинезийцы часто занимались коллективным сексом - без обмена партнёрами, просто несколько пар в одной хижине. И у них не возникала мысль, что они делают что-то постыдное. В некоторых племенах "органический закон обыденной жизни" предполагал, что очень стыдно есть на глазах у других. О сексе органический закон говорил: что естественно, то не безобразно.  :Smilie:  Благочестивых отцов всё это приводило в ужас. 

"На острове Мангарева свыше пяти тысяч человек жили свободно, не стеснённые в своих обычаях, пока там не появился отец Лаваль. Этот бельгийский священник, имевший, видимо, немало общего со средневековыми инквизиторами, высадившись на остров, принялся направлять его жителей на стезю добродетели. Беззаботная до того деревушка Рикитеа превратилась в "божий град", чьи жители отныне должны были жить исключительно ad majorem Dei gloriam. Всех мужчин и женщин отправили на строительство самой крупной в Южных морях церкви - разумеется, без всякого вознаграждения. Вскоре были возведены мужской и женский монастыри; девушек заставили остричь волосы и облачили в монашеское одеяние (это в 38-градусную жару!). Мужчинам запретили носить корону из цветов и всех включили в монашеский орден. Отец Лаваль запретил командам проходивших мимо судов сходить на берег и издал декрет, по которому местным женщинам запрещалось носить коротенькие юбочки и обнажать верхнюю часть тела. Вместо этого их обрядили в длинные, доходившие до земли, муммоо, которые поднимали пыль. Мужчинам было велено носить рубашки и длинные брюки. Не в силах перенести новые обычаи, лишённые радостей жизни, жители Мангаревы стали попросту умирать как мухи. Слухи о диктаторском правлении отца Лаваля дошли наконец до французских властей в Папеэте, и его отозвали с острова. К 1931 году из пяти тысяч жителей Мангаревы осталось лишь 501. Рассказывают, что, когда позднее достопочтенного священнослужителя упрекали в жестокости, он будто бы отвечал: "Они умерли, зато гораздо быстрее многих других попали на небо" 

Арне Фальк-Рённе. Слева по борту - рай: Путешествие по следам "Баунти". - М.: "Наука", 1980. - С. 74 - 75.

Вот к каким трагическим последствиям может привести навязывание людям чуждой и противоестественной морали. Давайте всё-таки не путать Дхарму с моральным кодексом индусов и тибетцев, а?

----------

Ho Shim (24.04.2009), Александр С (24.04.2009), Буль (24.04.2009), куру хунг (24.04.2009), Марица (01.05.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (24.04.2009), Слава Эркин (23.04.2009)

----------


## ullu

> Как это было во время оно: http://surajamrita.com/compAnalysis/...Sanderson.html


Да, Падмасамбхава тоже давал передачу Еше Цогьял подобным образом. Мы все знаем историю когда она пошла выкупать своего тантрического супруга и т.д.
Но это не супружеский секс во-первых, а во-вторых , мы здесь обсуждаем вроде поведение когда есть правила и их соблюдают? 
Тут уже 100 000 раз написали , если вы способны не отвлекаться во время секса вам не то что занавески, вам и алтарь то не особо нужен уже.
А если вы не способны и хотите применять правила, то применяйте тогда. Вот есть такое правило. или вы хотите применять какое-то свое правило которое вам нравится? Тогда следуйте своему учению. потмоу что если вы следуете учению которое передают Падмасамбхава, к примеру, то в его учении есть такое правило - не заниматься сексом перед алтарем.
Там вообще о занавесочках речи не идет как бы. Если в комнате стоит алтарь, то в ней не надо заниматься сексом. 
Занавесочки это такое допущение, типа ну если никак уже, то ну тогда хоть занавеской закройте.

----------

Legba (24.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> в полинезийских языках не было глагола "работать" (то есть абсолютно), зато было 9 разных глаголов со значением "заниматься сексом". Полинезийцы часто занимались коллективным сексом - без обмена партнёрами, просто несколько пар в одной хижине. И у них не возникала мысль, что они делают что-то постыдное. В некоторых племенах "органический закон обыденной жизни" предполагал, что очень стыдно есть на глазах у других. О сексе органический закон говорил: что естественно, то не безобразно.  Благочестивых отцов всё это приводило в ужас.


Т.е. вы хотите, как дикари - свальным грехом в одной хижине?



> Давайте всё-таки не путать Дхарму с моральным кодексом индусов и тибетцев, а?


А в России в порядке вещей было заниматься сексом в церкви под образами?
Может быть, как раз, лучше не навязыввать в России "безумного бунта"? Может он приведёт не к просветлению, а к окончательной моральной деградации?

----------


## Neroli

> Меня, например, коробит даже от обжималок-целовалок в метро на эскалаторе.  Особенно последнее время, когда уже не стестняются при этом руки под юбку засовыват.


Топпер, вы себя как-то с алтарем ассоциируете?  :Wink:

----------

Буль (24.04.2009), Марица (01.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Х.З. Но мне в современном обществе комфортнее. Наверное, были бы вы женщиной, вы бы меня поняли.


я не женщина  :Smilie: 



> Потому что плохо пахнет и дурно выглядит. -)


Половой акт, собственно говоря, тоже не очень хорошо выглядит, и тем блолее пахнет. Маленькие дети, когда видят маму с папой в таком союзе, часто пугаются. Думают, что папа делает маме плохо.



> А Вы не пробовали анализировать, почему Вы испытываете такие эмоции?


Вы хотите побыть моим психоаналитиком?  :Smilie: 

Конечно пробовал. И не только пробовал, но и анализировал. Анализировал также и ввопрос почему некоторым надо обязательно публично обжиматься-целоваться.
В своё время пришёл к выводу, что недвойственность - не всегда полезна. я правда, вообще не понимаю, почему у нас в буддийской среде её так фетишизируют. Будда вроде бы не предлагал ломать моральные ограничения. Его учение не к этому сводилось.
Напротив, Будда порицал тех же голых аскетов за максимализм. Поэтому в буддийских странах не принято приходить в храмы в миниюбках и т.п.
Попробуйте в Таиланде зайти в ват, например, с обнажёнными плечами. Или сесть напротив монаха в автобусе, будучи в миниюбке. И увидите, как люди прореагируют.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (24.04.2009), Михаил Макушев (24.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, вы себя как-то с алтарем ассоциируете?


Это я про моральные нормы поведения в целом. Если при мне так ведут себя не буддистки, тогда никак не ассоциирую. Но если бы, так вели себя буддистки - это другой разговор.

----------


## Dondhup

А мужчинам только в брюках, в шортах нельзя?

----------


## Топпер

> А мужчинам только в брюках, в шортах нельзя?


Лучше, по крайней мере, в брюках. Конечно зависит от конкретного храма. Но есть места куда в шортах и тапочках не пустят. Считается неприличным.

Тайцы вообще народ стыдливый. Чтобы у нас не думали. Они даже купаются в одежде.

----------

Dondhup (24.04.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Т.е. вы хотите, как дикари - свальным грехом в одной хижине?


Я не понимаю, почему вы заклеймили полинезийцев "дикарями". И я не "хочу", а пытаюсь вам объяснить, что мир не обязательно должен укладываться в прокрустово ложе ваших представлений о нравственности и морали.

Что касается России, мне остаётся только отослать вас к путевым заметкам ибн Фадлана (если копать совсем уж глубокую древность) или к работе известного слависта Нидерле "Славянские древности". Там он описывает формы коллективного секса, принятые у восточнославянской деревенской молодёжи. В частности, малороссийские вечерницы, о которых пасичник Рудый Панько, 200-летие которого недавно отмечали, стыдливо пишет: "Пойдут танцы и заведутся такие штуки, что и рассказать нельзя". Нидерле был учёным, а не литератором, и потому рассказал.  :Smilie:  Так вот, именно это и была исконная славянская и русская традиция, а не православная ненависть к полу и человеческому телу.  Европейцев, которые бывали на Руси в 16-17 вв., очень шокировала местная свобода нравов. Так что наша "моральная деградация" не при Горбачёве началась, уверяю.  :Smilie:  Она безначальна.  :Smilie: 

У средневековых крестьян (и в России, и в Европе) было в порядке вещей заниматься этим делом на глазах у соседей по избе, в частности, на глазах у детей. Вообще *разговоры о "моральной деградации" и жёсткое табуирование секса - примета как раз не традиционных, древних культур, а буржуазной европейской.* Яркий пример - викторианская эпоха. Откройте для сравнения средневековых и ренессансных авторов.

----------

Буль (24.04.2009), Марица (01.05.2009), Слава Эркин (24.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Я не понимаю, почему вы заклеймили полинезийцев "дикарями"


Потому, что они были дикарями. Людей, например, кушали. Это тоже нормально?



> И я не "хочу", а пытаюсь вам объяснить, что мир не обязательно должен укладываться в прокрустово ложе ваших представлений о нравственности и морали.


Дмитрий. Это *не мои* представления. Это представления *Будды*. О женщинах запрещённых для совокупления - он говорил. Мне, честно говоря, даже не странно, а дико видеть, когда люди называющие себя буддистами полностью отрицают то, что говорил Будда.
Также меня несказанно удивило ваше отношение к Ламриму



> Что касается России, мне остаётся только отослать вас к путевым заметкам ибн Фадлана (если копать совсем уж глубокую древность) или к работе известного слависта Нидерле "Славянские древности". Там он описывает формы коллективного секса, принятые у восточнославянской деревенской молодёжи. В частности, малороссийские вечерницы, о которых пасичник Рудый Панько, 200-летие которого недавно отмечали, стыдливо пишет: "Пойдут танцы и заведутся такие штуки, что и рассказать нельзя". Нидерле был учёным, а не литератором, и потому рассказал.


В этом ничего хорошего нет. Это с буддийской точки зрения - распутство.



> Так вот, именно это и была исконная славянская и русская традиция, а не православная ненависть к полу и человеческому телу.  Европейцев, которые бывали на Руси в 16-17 вв., очень шокировала местная свобода нравов. Так что наша "моральная деградация" не при Горбачёве началась, уверяю.  Она безначальна.


Было и такое. Но не надо говорить, что это было нормой. И, опять же повторюсь: в этом нет ничего хорошего.



> У средневековых крестьян (и в России, и в Европе) было в порядке вещей заниматься этим делом на глазах у соседей по избе, в частности, на глазах у детей.


Родители, как раз, занавесочкой и отгораживались.



> Вообще [B]разговоры о "моральной деградации" и жёсткоё табуирование секса - примета как раз не традиционных, древних культур, а буржуазной европейской.


Посмотрите обеты Панчьа Сила. И вообще, слова Будды



> Пятью способами, молодой домохозяин, должен муж служить жене как Западу: 
> 
> (1) быть вежливым с ней,
> (2) не презирать ее,
> (3) *быть верным ей,*
> (4) передавать ей полномочия,
> (5) обеспечивая ее украшениями. 
> 
> Жена, которой ее муж так служит как Западу, проявляет состраданию к своему мужу пятью способами: 
> ...

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (24.04.2009), GROM (24.04.2009), Legba (24.04.2009), Raudex (24.04.2009), Zom (24.04.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Не подобает совершать сношения через несоответствующее отверстие, делая это, как животные.


Я вот только не совсем понял про отверстия и животных... Животные какие то особые отверстия используют?

----------


## GROM

Иногда практикующие себя путают с канонизированными практикующими.
Отсюда и пренебрежение к словам Будды.

----------

Dondhup (24.04.2009), Legba (24.04.2009), Рюдзи (24.04.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Потому, что они были дикарями. Людей, например, кушали. Это тоже нормально?


Здрасьте. Неужто все полинезийцы были каннибалами? Учите матчасть.




> О женщинах запрещённых для совокупления - он говорил.


У нас совершенно другая тема разговора, не передёргивайте. Речь вообще не о супружеской верности.

----------


## GROM

> Я вот только не совсем понял про отверстия и животных... Животные какие то особые отверстия используют?


 :EEK!: 
Ну животмана может отверстие прогрызть!А потом юзать  :Embarrassment:

----------


## GROM

В реальной жизни отношения между ваджрными братьми и сёстрами больше всего страдают от супружеской неверности.Факт .

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну животмана может отверстие прогрызть!А потом юзать

----------


## Топпер

> Здрасьте. Неужто все полинезийцы были каннибалами? Учите матчасть.


я, конечно, не специалист по поленизийцам, но то, что описываемые вами были дикарями - это факт. Из самого же описания и следует. Один секс и никакого полёта духа не было.



> У нас совершенно другая тема разговора, не передёргивайте. Речь вообще не о супружеской верности.


Я не передёргиваю. Речь сейчас идёт уже о моральных рамках. Я привёл цитату из Ламрима. В Таиланде, насчёт совкупления возле статуй, ступ, монахов, Типитаки - такое же мнение, как и в Ламриме.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Мы не в Таиланде. Насчёт полёта духа: Поль Гоген с вами бы не согласился. Он на Таити как раз воевал с одним таким "духовным"... Тоже в рясе, только не в оранжевой.

----------


## Топпер

> Мы не в Таиланде.


И тем более не среди тибетских махасидхов.

Но в Таиланде реализовывают на практике буддийскую мораль.



> Насчёт полёта духа: Поль Гоген с вами бы не согласился. Он на Таити как раз воевал с одним таким "духовным"... Тоже в рясе, только не в оранжевой.


А Поль Гоген - Архат или святой в христиансте? Если нет. То не понял для чего вы на него сослались?

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (24.04.2009), GROM (24.04.2009), Homa Brut (24.04.2009)

----------


## Поляков

> Попробуйте в Таиланде зайти в ват, например, с обнажёнными плечами.


Полуголые мужики в храме это нормально, значит?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Топпер

Почему?

----------


## Поляков

> Почему?


Не нормально?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Топпер, простите, но я не могу больше продолжать этот безнадёжный разговор. Искренне надеюсь, что когда-нибудь вы поймёте, кто такой Гоген. А пока реализовывайте, реализовывайте...

Интересно, а если бы вы попали на остров Мангарева вместо преподобного отца Лаваля?.. Результат был бы тот же? Бедные "дикари"...

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, простите, но я не могу больше продолжать этот безнадёжный разговор. Искренне надеюсь, что когда-нибудь вы поймёте, кто такой Гоген. А пока реализовывайте, реализовывайте.


Для меня Гоген - это просто талантливый художник. Из-за этого он для меня святым не становится. Репин тоже был талантом но его же никто не считает великим махасидхом.

Я, в свою очередь, надеюсь, что вы когда-нибудь поймёте, что Дхамма - это не священный бунт. Это повседневная жизнь. Включающая в себя практику нравствености: (правильная речь, правильное поведение, правильные средства к существованию). И, в первую очередь, это правлиьное понимание.



> Интересно, а если бы вы попали на остров Мангарева вместо преподобного отца Лаваля?.. Результат был бы тот же? Бедные "дикари"...


А вы бы вместе с ними в хижину?  :Wink: 

Если бы я попал на остров, я бы, в первую очередь, не применял бы методы отца Лаваля. Но то, что он хотел привести их к цивилизации - само по себе неплохо. Совокуплятся в хижинах и на полянах и обезьяны могут. Здесь никакого геройства нет.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (24.04.2009), GROM (24.04.2009), Homa Brut (24.04.2009), Keiko (27.04.2009), Raudex (24.04.2009), Sforza (24.04.2009), Zom (24.04.2009)

----------


## GROM

> Топпер, простите, но я не могу больше продолжать этот безнадёжный разговор. Искренне надеюсь, что когда-нибудь вы поймёте, кто такой Гоген. А пока реализовывайте, реализовывайте...
> 
> Интересно, а если бы вы попали на остров Мангарева вместо преподобного отца Лаваля?.. Результат был бы тот же? Бедные "дикари"...


Дима,без обид плз!
Объясни мне как художник художнику,как Гоген стал авторитетом в Дхарме Будды? :EEK!:

----------

Homa Brut (24.04.2009), PampKin Head (24.04.2009), Tong Po (24.04.2009)

----------


## GROM

вот Верещагин рулит по теме  :Smilie:

----------

Dondhup (24.04.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (24.04.2009), Homa Brut (24.04.2009), Legba (24.04.2009), Рюдзи (24.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Не нормально?


Нет. Мужчины в футболках ходят.
А для монахов обнажать одно плечо во время пудж - положено.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Дался вам это "священный бунт"... Прицепились к слову...
Дхарма это не совсем посведневная жизнь. Это повседневная жизнь, которая совершенно по-новому осмыслена, по-новому переживается. И многие великие художники запечатлели в своём творчестве такое вИдение повседневной жизни, что унылое, "цивилизованное" и высокоморальное... нервно курит в сторонке...




> Репин тоже был талантом


Ржу... Спокойной ночи, занавес.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Если бы я попал на остров, я бы, в первую очередь, не применял бы методы отца Лаваля. Но то, что он хотел привести их к цивилизации - само по себе неплохо. Совокуплятся в хижинах и на полянах и обезьяны могут. Здесь никакого геройства нет.


Для того чтобы привести к цивилизации, для этого самому надо быть цивилизованым. Шторок и догм будет недостаточно. И никакого нравственного роста тут нет, - это только усложнение процесса совокупления, не более  :Smilie:  Хотел привести к цивилизации, а вышла глупость одна и смертоубийство. Чтож тут хорошего?
В общем, несмотря на комичную тему, лично я многое подчерпнул в этой беседе!

----------

Tong Po (24.04.2009), Александр С (24.04.2009), Буль (24.04.2009), Дмитрий Певко (24.04.2009), Илия (26.04.2009), куру хунг (24.04.2009), Марица (01.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Дался вам это "священный бунт"... Прицепились к слову...


Не к слову. К позиции.



> Дхарма это не совсем посведневная жизнь. Это повседневная жизнь, которая совершенно по-новому осмыслена, по-новому переживается.


По новому. В частности в следовании Восьмеричным Путём. Вот когда человек реально живёт в соответствии с ним. Тогда видно, что он пропустил Дхамму через сердце.



> И многие великие художники запечатлели в своём творчестве такое вИдение повседневной жизни, что унылое, "цивилизованное" и высокоморальное... нервно курит в сторонке...


Может быть. А може быть, что они просто следуют эмоциям, а не мудрости в видении жизни под необычным углом. Дети тоже ощущают мир ярче, чем взрослые. Но мудрости у них меньше.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (24.04.2009), Raudex (24.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Для того чтобы привести к цивилизации, для этого самому надо быть цивилизованым. Шторок и догм будет недостаточно. И никакого нравственного роста тут нет, - это только усложнение процесса совокупления, не более


Христианство и Буддизм, например, выступили против кровавых жертв. Уже в этом есть некоторый моральный рост. Плюс - постановка во главу угла метты и каруны. Этого тоже явно не было у полинезийцев. Подобный полёт духа вообще анимистам не свойственен.



> Хотел привести к цивилизации, а вышла глупость одна и смертоубийство. Чтож тут хорошего?


Получилась глупость. Нельзя такими методами всех к горним высям вести.

----------

Tong Po (24.04.2009)

----------


## Pavel

> Я теперь начинаю догадываться почему у Фемиды повязка на глазах! Кто-то при ней сексом занимался, да?


Не просто кто-то, а само судопроизводство - это сплошной секс в извращенной форме (изнасилование в чистом виде и не в надлежащее...), а следовательно пришлось "занавесить глазки" раз и навсегда.

----------

Марица (01.05.2009)

----------


## Поляков

> А для монахов обнажать одно плечо во время пудж - положено.


Какой варварский обычай! Не хватает на них того полинезийского священника.  :Wink: 

П.С. Хотя у самих христиан вообще мужчина в одних трусах в каждой церкви имеется.  :Smilie:

----------

Ho Shim (24.04.2009), Дмитрий Певко (24.04.2009), куру хунг (24.04.2009), Марица (01.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Какой варварский обычай! Не хватает на них того полинезийского священника.


Да уж.  :Smilie:  
Поэтому в Европе мы носим обычно ангсы с рукавами. Дабы не шокировать. Но в Таиланде, где люди понимают, этого не требуется. Там можно ходить, как положено.
Но вообще, не такой уж ужас. Всё, что должно быть закрыто - закрыто.

----------


## Буль

> Маленькие дети, когда видят маму с папой в таком союзе, часто пугаются. Думают, что папа делает маме плохо.


А "маленькие дети" ещё любят играть в войну. А ещё "маленькие дети" любят отрывать крылья мухам.... Хотите ли Вы дальше воззывать к поведению "маленьких детей" как к мерилу ценностей?  :Cool: 




> Попробуйте в Таиланде зайти в ват, например, с обнажёнными плечами. Или сесть напротив монаха в автобусе, будучи в миниюбке. И увидите, как люди прореагируют.


Простите: это в том самом Таиланде, где приносят в буддийский храм дары за то, чтобы сын поступил в институт? Или за то, чтобы к дочке посватался богатый дядька?... То есть тайские крестьяне - это суть критерий понимания Учения Татхагаты???  :Mad:

----------

Tong Po (24.04.2009), Дмитрий Певко (24.04.2009), куру хунг (24.04.2009), Марица (01.05.2009)

----------


## Буль

> Указание не с сексом завязать, а Будду над головой визуализировать.
> Хотя у меня появилась идея! Надо свизуализировать вокруг Него шторки!


Занавески!!! Опять занавески!!! Они прямо преследуют буддистов в этой теме!!!  :Big Grin:

----------

Аньезка (24.04.2009)

----------


## Буль

> Мне, честно говоря, даже не странно, а дико видеть, когда люди называющие себя буддистами полностью отрицают то, что говорил Будда


Прямо так уж и полностью?  :Confused:

----------


## Dondhup

> Занавески!!! Опять занавески!!! Они прямо преследуют буддистов в этой теме!!!


Визуализируя занавески то ж можно реализовать шаматху, лишь бы мыслей лишних в уме не  было  :Smilie:

----------

Марица (01.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> А "маленькие дети" ещё любят играть в войну. А ещё "маленькие дети" любят отрывать крылья мухам.... Хотите ли Вы дальше воззывать к поведению "маленьких детей" как к мерилу ценностей?


То, что секс выглядит не очень красиво, сложно отрицать. Если вы попытаетесь взглянуть на это действо без влияния килес, то увидите, что он обладает всеми негативными характеристиками сансары.
Прежде всего это:
когда некрасивое принимают за красивое.
когда приносящее страдание принимают за приносящее удовольствие.
оставшиеся два пункта в данном случае не столь актуальны, как перечисленыне выше.



> Простите: это в том самом Таиланде, где приносят в буддийский храм дары за то, чтобы сын поступил в институт? Или за то, чтобы к дочке посватался богатый дядька?... То есть тайские крестьяне - это суть критерий понимания Учения Татхагаты???


А вы считаете, что в Таиланде только крестьяне ходят в храмы? Странный подход. В Таиланде и монахов поболее чем у нас, и учителей тоже.

Не понимаю с чем вы сейчас спорите? С тем, что нравсвенность нужна, что ли?

----------


## Homa Brut

> Вообще, пока у нас падение нравов не началось, это для всех был критерий. На улицах даже в обнимку ходить считалось неприличным.


Согласен. Причем так дела обстояли дела везде - не только в традиционных обществах - Индии, арабском мире. Но и в СССР во времена наших бабушек и мам и в Европе и США вплоть до их "секшл революшин". Не стесняться демонстрировать то что касается только двоих стали лишь в последние лет 40.

----------


## Homa Brut

> Во-первых, я не либерал,  во-вторых, увы, не такой уж молодой, в-третьих, очень забавная у вас аналогия.  Почему это завешивать статуи во время секса - "огранический закон обыденной жизни"? И что в этом "естественного"?
> 
> Когда протестантские и католические миссионеры приехали со своей "благой вестью" в Полинезию, они были ошарашены красотой, здоровьем и наготой туземцев. А также тем, что в полинезийских языках не было глагола "работать" (то есть абсолютно), зато было 9 разных глаголов со значением "заниматься сексом". Полинезийцы часто занимались коллективным сексом - без обмена партнёрами, просто несколько пар в одной хижине. И у них не возникала мысль, что они делают что-то постыдное. В некоторых племенах "органический закон обыденной жизни" предполагал, что очень стыдно есть на глазах у других. О сексе органический закон говорил: что естественно, то не безобразно.  Благочестивых отцов всё это приводило в ужас. 
> 
> "На острове Мангарева свыше пяти тысяч человек жили свободно, не стеснённые в своих обычаях, пока там не появился отец Лаваль. Этот бельгийский священник, имевший, видимо, немало общего со средневековыми инквизиторами, высадившись на остров, принялся направлять его жителей на стезю добродетели. Беззаботная до того деревушка Рикитеа превратилась в "божий град", чьи жители отныне должны были жить исключительно ad majorem Dei gloriam. Всех мужчин и женщин отправили на строительство самой крупной в Южных морях церкви - разумеется, без всякого вознаграждения. Вскоре были возведены мужской и женский монастыри; девушек заставили остричь волосы и облачили в монашеское одеяние (это в 38-градусную жару!). Мужчинам запретили носить корону из цветов и всех включили в монашеский орден. Отец Лаваль запретил командам проходивших мимо судов сходить на берег и издал декрет, по которому местным женщинам запрещалось носить коротенькие юбочки и обнажать верхнюю часть тела. Вместо этого их обрядили в длинные, доходившие до земли, муммоо, которые поднимали пыль. Мужчинам было велено носить рубашки и длинные брюки. Не в силах перенести новые обычаи, лишённые радостей жизни, жители Мангаревы стали попросту умирать как мухи. Слухи о диктаторском правлении отца Лаваля дошли наконец до французских властей в Папеэте, и его отозвали с острова. К 1931 году из пяти тысяч жителей Мангаревы осталось лишь 501. Рассказывают, что, когда позднее достопочтенного священнослужителя упрекали в жестокости, он будто бы отвечал: "Они умерли, зато гораздо быстрее многих других попали на небо" 
> 
> Арне Фальк-Рённе. Слева по борту - рай: Путешествие по следам "Баунти". - М.: "Наука", 1980. - С. 74 - 75.
> 
> Вот к каким трагическим последствиям может привести навязывание людям чуждой и противоестественной морали. Давайте всё-таки не путать Дхарму с моральным кодексом индусов и тибетцев, а?


"Так это ж в Турции, там тепло!" (с)  :Smilie: 
Народы, находящиеся на родоплеменной стадии развития не могут быть ориентиром для цивилизаций, давно прошедших этот путь.  Если вы не будите вырывать цитаты из истории Полинезии, то вынуждены будите признать, что, например, на Маркизских островах случаи людоедства имели место вполть до первой мировой вoйны, а в Папуа этот обычай не изжит до сих пор. Это тоже есть хорошо и залуживает быть ориентиром?

----------


## Homa Brut

> Мы не в Таиланде. Насчёт полёта духа: Поль Гоген с вами бы не согласился. Он на Таити как раз воевал с одним таким "духовным"... Тоже в рясе, только не в оранжевой.


Ну, Поль Гоген, положим воевал вообще со всеми - и кто в рясах и кто не в рясах. Бунт ради бунта, война против всех. Когда надо было, он к тем самым "рясам" на мессы ходил, чтоб они ему продали земельный участок на Маркизах. А как получил - продолжил свой обычный бунт против вся и всех. Сомнительный пример. 

Читаем "Жизнь Поля Гогена" Анри Перрюшо, да и самого Гогена "Прежде и потом".

----------

Tong Po (24.04.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

Гогенствующим хочу напомнить вот что: Ваджраяна - это такой kind of magic ("вид магии"). 

Это я к тому, что шаг влево, шаг вправо - и ты становишься просто машиной, которая может кальпы бубнить мантры, без получения результата при выполнении садхан должным образом (просто ознакомтесь с эпизодом побега Миларепы от Марпы к нгакпе Чодору).

Посему темы "я замшелую хрень" отвергаю, я - современный человек, у меня своя, свежая есть - не совсем конструктивна. Почему? Потому что с одной стороны попытка вцепиться зубами в собственную социальную обусловленность ("ну вот такой я полинезиец"), повыбрасывав то, что не считаешь нужным, а с другой - результаты в практике.

Да мне все равно, что и как делают вокруг. Это не мой мир, и не мой социум. Завтра придет смерть, и наступит такое перерождение, что будет безумно жалко, каким очередным полинезийцем-идиотом я был.

P.S. К тому же... Прикольны рассуждения о полинезийцах в стиле: вот одели их в рубашки с брюками, запретили и...ца в таких объемах - оне стали грусными и умерли от тоски по сексу. А объяснение смертности на поверхности: у счастливых полинезийцев просто не было иммунитета от тех болезней, которые пришли с папой Лавалем со товарищи. Отсюда и драматическое сокращение бывших прежде счастливых полинезийцев, а не грусть-тоска о потерянном Эдеме. ---> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SP5qTPGx9Oo

----------

Homa Brut (24.04.2009), Legba (24.04.2009)

----------


## Аньезка

> Ржу... Спокойной ночи, занавес.


Занавески!!!  :Big Grin:

----------

GROM (24.04.2009), Homa Brut (24.04.2009), Марица (01.05.2009)

----------


## Аньезка

> я не женщина


Я знаю, что вы этим фактом очень гордитесь. :-)




> Половой акт, собственно говоря, тоже не очень хорошо выглядит, и тем блолее пахнет. Маленькие дети, когда видят маму с папой в таком союзе, часто пугаются. Думают, что папа делает маме плохо.


"Половыми актами", в разных формах, украшены стены древнеиндийского храма, на минуточку. ;-) 




> Попробуйте в Таиланде зайти в ват, например, с обнажёнными плечами. Или сесть напротив монаха в автобусе, будучи в миниюбке. И увидите, как люди прореагируют.


Это и есть социообусловленность. Только вот заковыка в том, что в нашем социуме за публичные обжимания и поцелуи камнями не закидывают. Большинство же нормальных людей, думаю, относится к этому нейтрально. Т.о. ваше негативное отношение к таким парам уже перешло грань того, что социообусловленно. И осталась чистая психология.

----------

Tong Po (24.04.2009), Дмитрий Певко (24.04.2009), Марица (01.05.2009)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Вспомнил смешную цитату  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie: 

*Топпер*



> Половой акт, собственно говоря, тоже не очень хорошо выглядит, и тем блолее пахнет. Маленькие дети, когда видят маму с папой в таком союзе, часто пугаются. Думают, что папа делает маме плохо.





> *Божественный сумасброд
> Жизнеописание и песни Друкпы Кюнле
> 
> Издательство "Алмазный Путь", 2000.*
> 
> Посреди ночи, когда отец вздыхает, а мать стонет,
> Когда член отца проникает в мать,
> Если просыпается смышлёный ребёнок
> И начинает хихикать,
> ...


... И всё... и никаких проблем. А тут тему раздули аж на -дцать листов!  :Smilie: 

Я уже описал причину этого: http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=143

----------

Dondhup (24.04.2009), Буль (24.04.2009), Дмитрий Певко (24.04.2009), лесник (24.04.2009), Марица (01.05.2009), Рюдзи (24.04.2009)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> В нашей Перадаче про себя и супругу в виде яб-юм до получения соответствующих наставлений и выполненного Кьерима должным образом молчат как Ламы, так и их ученики.
> 
> Да и после всплывет вопрос о качествах яба и юмы, прежде чем совать что-либо куда-либо.
> 
> P.S. У Целе Нацок Рандрола есть искрометные высказывания в одной из работ насчет этих "необычных людей", у которых "ваджра" еще не "умеет пить воду", а все туда же...


Вот-вот, не путайте свой собственный ваджр с пальцем.  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:  

Я НИГДЕ выше не писал, что получал тайные наставления по кармамудре от своих Учителей. Не передергивайте! Зато я получал множественные наставления от них, как воспринимать своего партнера во время любви. Для непонятливых автоцитирую еще раз:




> http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=144
> 
> Если относиться к сексу, как к чему-то неестественному, "греховному" - тогда и возникает в голове мысль о возможности "осквернить" таким действием присутствующие в комнате символы Трех Драгоценностей, алтарь и т.п.
> 
> Если же, следуя Ваджраяне и Дзогчену, воспринимать себя и партнера, как проявления буддо-форм яб и юм, окружающее - как изначально чистую мандалу, акт любви - как подношение всех немыслимых драгоценностей партнеру, как невероятно чистый дар - то тогда и не будет возникать мыслей о" греховности" супружеской любви.



Взращивать свое чистое восприятие подобным образом, находясь при этом в Передаче Ваджраяны и Дзогчена никому еще не возбранялось... Для этого не надо иметь какие-то "сверхтайные" наставления по кармамудре...

Но(!) равно как (для истовых противников этого) никому не возбранялось относиться к своей жене или подруге как к обычному человеку: с дурным запахом, плохо выбритым лобком, называть ее разными "ласковыми" именами на "б" или на "п"...  :Smilie:  Повторюсь - всё зависит от вашего личного выбора и вашего личного восприятия - если оно у вас, в вашей собственной голове, нечисто - таким же будет выглядеть и партнер! Вот тогда и стоит вешать ваши пресловутые "занавесочки", на которых все тут, похоже, помешались!  :Smilie:  Можно подумать, что если понавешать занавесочек, то в голове у некоторых "практиков" станет чище!  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

Буль (24.04.2009), Дмитрий Певко (24.04.2009), Марица (01.05.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Взращивать свое чистое восприятие подобным образом, находясь при этом в Передаче Ваджраяны и Дзогчена никому еще не возбранялось... Для этого не надо иметь какие-то "сверхтайные" наставления по кармамудре...


Взращивание чистого видения - это следствие выполненного Кьерима, а не НЛП методики. 




> Но(!) равно как (для истовых противников этого) никому не возбранялось относиться к своей жене или подруге как к обычному человеку: с дурным запахом, плохо выбритым лобком, называть ее разными "ласковыми" именами на "б" или на "п"...  Повторюсь - всё зависит от вашего личного выбора и вашего личного восприятия - если оно у вас, в вашей собственной голове, нечисто - таким же будет выглядеть и партнер! Вот тогда и стоит вешать ваши пресловутые "занавесочки", на которых все тут, похоже, помешались!  Можно подумать, что если понавешать занавесочек, то в голове у некоторых "практиков" станет чище!


Вы уверены, что ваше "видение" - "чистое"? И что вы реально обретете плод Кьерима с таким отношением?

----------

GROM (24.04.2009), Homa Brut (24.04.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Это уже не Ваше дело.


А ваши взаимоотношения с  дамами "...с дурным запахом, плохо выбритым лобком, называть ее разными "ласковыми" именами на "б" или на "п"..." - это дело всех, кто читает БФ? Если нет, то зачем вы здесь это пишите?




> Недавно один пожилой человек из села Онгудай рассказал К.Т.Ойноткинову, что «триста лет назад, во времена правления каана Галдана, чтобы искоренить веру предков, а камы были оплотом нашего народа, ламы подговорили хана обманным путем созвать их в урочище Улалу (ныне г. Горно-Алтайск). Собралось свыше 70 камов. Ламы заперли их в айыле и подожгли. (Наверное, эта была реформа 1640 года, когда шаманов жгли по указу ойротских ханов, как отмечал Н.Витовцев в статье «Шаманский бунт»).


Еще раз: какое это имеет отношение к буддизму? Или вы полагаете, что есть такие буддийские наставники или ламы, которые могли/могут кого то загнать в юрты и сжечь?

Положим, есть христианский священник, который убивает людей по ночам или предается содомии с мальчиками из хора. Простой вопрос: он христианином является?

----------

Homa Brut (24.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Я знаю, что вы этим фактом очень гордитесь. :-)


Просто констатирую.



> "Половыми актами", в разных формах, украшены стены древнеиндийского храма, на минуточку. ;-)


А у католиков костёлы бывают горгульями украшены. Разве от этого гаргульи перестают быть уродливыми?



> Это и есть социообусловленность. Только вот заковыка в том, что в нашем социуме за публичные обжимания и поцелуи камнями не закидывают.


Поэтому и приезжают монахи учить нас, россиян, буддизму. Умение быть сдержанным и скромным - одно из достоинств хорошего буддиста.



> Т.о. ваше негативное отношение к таким парам уже перешло грань того, что социообусловленно. И осталась чистая психология.


В молодые годы я  достаточно много чего делал. И побезумствовал достаточно. Поэтому теперь понимаю, что всё это не приводит к счастью. Шелуха одна.
А чувства, которые человек не умеет контролировать ни к чему хорошему не приводят. Обычно это просто плотская страсть. Глубокие чувства обжиманцами на эскалаторе не выражаются. Это на уровне подростков такое допустимо. Но когда более-менее взрослые люди этим занимаются, это выглядит столь же грустно, как сорокалетняя женщина в миниюбочке и с хвостиками на голове а-ля Лолита.

----------

GROM (24.04.2009), Homa Brut (24.04.2009)

----------


## Аньезка

> В молодые годы я  достаточно много чего делал. И побезумствовал, возможно, более-менее. Поэтому теперь понимаю, что всё это не приводит к счастью. Шелуха одна.
> А чувства, которые человек не умеет контролировать ни к чему хорошему не приводят. Обычно это просто плотская страсть. Глубокие чувства обжиманцами на эскалаторе не выражаются. Это на уровне подростков такое допустимо. Но когда более-менее взрослые люди этим занимаются, это выглядит столь же грустно, как сорокалетняя женщина в миниюбочке и с хвостиками на голове а-ля Лолита.


Ну не знаю... Я испытываю радость за влюбленных людей, пусть им хоть 16, хоть 40. Пусть лучше целуются и обнимаются, чем ворчат и слюной брыжжут, как иные добропорядочные сорокалетние женщины и мужчины.

----------

Echo (24.04.2009), GROM (24.04.2009), Ho Shim (24.04.2009), Буль (24.04.2009), Дмитрий Певко (24.04.2009), Марица (01.05.2009)

----------


## Homa Brut

> Ну не знаю... Я испытываю радость за влюбленных людей, пусть им хоть 16, хоть 40. Пусть лучше целуются и обнимаются, чем ворчат и слюной брыжжут, как иные добропорядочные сорокалетние женщины и мужчины.


"Немного жаль что напоказ мы наши чувства выставляли" (Филипп Бедросович Киркоров)  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Ну не знаю... Я испытываю радость за влюбленных людей, пусть им хоть 16, хоть 40. Пусть лучше целуются и обнимаются, чем ворчат и слюной брыжжут, как иные добропорядочные сорокалетние женщины и мужчины.


А может быть, лучше бы они друг друга уважали и любили? А заодно уважали бы и окружающих? 
Пока ещё, к счастю, на людях неприличным считается лезть к себе в ширинку. А вот под юбку девуше уже становится допустимым  :Frown:

----------

GROM (24.04.2009), Homa Brut (24.04.2009), Михаил Макушев (24.04.2009)

----------


## Аньезка

> А может быть, лучше бы они друг друга уважали и любили? А заодно уважали бы и окружающих? 
> Пока ещё, к счастю, на людях неприличным считается лезть к себе в ширинку. А вот под юбку девуше уже становится допустимым


Разница между Вами и мной заключается в том, что я НЕ ВОСПРИНИМАЮ чужие поцелуи, как неуважение к своей персоне.

----------

Марица (01.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Разница между Вами и мной заключается в том, что я НЕ ВОСПРИНИМАЮ чужие поцелуи, как неуважение к своей персоне.


И я не воспринимаю, как неуважение к своей персоне (если это, конечно, не буддисты).
Но падение нравов - налицо. Уже и женщины не стестняются носить брюки в которых пол задницы оголено. И сниматься голыми для обложек журналов. Гурстно всё это. Не в этом духовная работа состоит, чтобы задницу оголить.

----------

Homa Brut (24.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Последователь - Лицо, строго следующее кому-чему-н., придерживающееся чьих-н. взглядов, какого-н. учения. (с)Ушаков
> Делаем вывод сами. Трактовать можно по-разному. Кому как удобно.


Далеко ходить не надо. Посмотрите, как в этой теме половина присутствующих готово "строго следовать" рекомендациям Ламрима и словам Будды. Но буддистами, тем не менее, себя называют  :Frown:

----------

Homa Brut (24.04.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

При чём, при чём... Аналогичными методами действовал в Монголии новообращённый хан-гелугпинец. Древние верования и обряды были запрещены под страхом смертной казни.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> *А ваши* взаимоотношения с дамами "...с дурным запахом, плохо выбритым лобком, называть ее разными "ласковыми" именами на "б" или на "п"..."


Не проецируйте и вторично не передергивайте! Это не МОИ "взаимоотношения... Я уже трижды написал о необходимости чистого восприятия своего партнера. Я же не виноват, что Вы, худо-бедно умея читать,  :Smilie:  не воспринимаете при этом смысл чужого текста:




> Взращивать свое чистое восприятие подобным образом, находясь при этом в Передаче Ваджраяны и Дзогчена никому еще не возбранялось... Для этого не надо иметь какие-то "сверхтайные" наставления по кармамудре...
> 
> *Но(!) равно как (для истовых противников этого) никому не возбранялось относиться к своей жене или подруге как к обычному человеку:* с дурным запахом, плохо выбритым лобком, называть ее разными "ласковыми" именами на "б" или на "п"... Повторюсь - всё зависит от вашего личного выбора и вашего личного восприятия - если оно у вас, в вашей собственной голове, нечисто - таким же будет выглядеть и партнер!


То, что Вас зацепила именно последняя фраза, свидетельствует как раз о наличии последней ситуации...  :Smilie:  Что и предполагалось!  :Smilie: 




> Взращивание чистого видения - это следствие выполненного Кьерима, а не НЛП методики.


Вряд ли Вы знакомы с т.н. "единственной самайей Дзогчена" - находиться в чистом видении.... посему особо распространяться не буду.  :Smilie:  Замечу лишь, что даже не пытаясь(!) ежедневно находиться в нем, используя те практики, которые передают Учителя, вряд ли что-то получится... Не пытаясь научиться летать, вряд ли когда-нибудь полетишь...

----------

Марица (01.05.2009), Слава Эркин (24.04.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

*А.Я.Гуревич. Средневековый мир: культура безмолвствующего большинства. - М.,1990.*



> В крестьянской среде простота и грубость привычек, связанных с едой, сохранились дольше, чем в иных группах общества. 
> 
> То же самое можно обнаружить и в других бытовых нормах и навыках, например, в очень медленно шедшем процессе интимизации сна. Долгое время спали по два или несколько человек в одной постели, не говоря уже об одной комнате. Сексуальная жизнь на протяжении Средневековья еще не была окружена тою тайной, которая окутала ее в более позднее время, и, в частности, не была столь радикально устранена от взоров ребенка. Отправление естественных потребностей, в Новое время уходящее целиком за кулисы общественной жизни и замалчиваемое, в Средние века не было окружено такою же стеной стеснительности. В поучениях о добрых нравах XVI—XVIII вв. благородным юношам внушается мысль о том, что эти потребности нужно удовлетворять не на глазах других людей, но в среде простолюдинов подобные нормы не были в ходу (115, с. 174 и след.). Иллюстрацией могут служить хотя бы полотна Брейгеля. На картине «Крестьянская свадьба» видны несколько участников сельского праздника — мужчин, которые отходят к стене помочиться, и ни для них, ни для пляшущих тут же рядом пар в этом нет ничего неестественного или неприличного. 
> 
> «Барьер стыдливости», окружающий «атомизированную» личность Нового времени, в тот период был не таков и проходил не там, где он проходит ныне, но когда он стал воздвигаться, то это цивилизационное движение коснулось прежде всего высшей части общества, постепенно распространяясь за ее пределы, и лишь в последнюю очередь затронуло деревенское население. В этих особенностях нравов XVI и XVII вв. можно видеть симптомы самосознания человека, который еще не настолько внутренне обособил себя от социального окружения, чтобы ощутить потребность укрыть определенные аспекты своего бытового поведения за «стеною аффектов» и чтобы эта потребность сделалась его неотъемлемой привычкой, автоматизмом.


(с. 326)

----------

Александр С (24.04.2009), Аньезка (24.04.2009)

----------


## Аньезка

> И я не воспринимаю, как неуважение к своей персоне (если это, конечно, не буддисты).
> Но падение нравов - налицо. Уже и женщины не стестняются носить брюки в которых пол задницы оголено. И сниматься голыми для обложек журналов. Гурстно всё это. Не в этом духовная работа состоит, чтобы задницу оголить.


Духовная работа много в чем не состоит. 
А в обнаженном теле нет ничего позорного! Думаю, в странах, где женщины ходят в парандже, Вам больше понравилось бы.  :Mad:

----------

Марица (01.05.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> И сниматься голыми для обложек журналов. Гурстно всё это. Не в этом духовная работа состоит, чтобы задницу оголить.


Ага, а ещё были дикие древние греки и римляне, поклонявшиеся изображениям голых баб. И с сексом у них тоже много чего не в порядке было по меркам кураевского форума. Не знал окаянный Пракситель "полётов духа", на которые способны христианские фанатики и завсегдатаи кураевского форума...

----------


## Топпер

> *А.Я.Гуревич. Средневековый мир: культура безмолвствующего большинства. - М.,1990.*
>  В этих особенностях нравов XVI и XVII вв. можно видеть симптомы самосознания человека, который еще не настолько внутренне обособил себя от социального окружения, чтобы ощутить потребность укрыть определенные аспекты своего бытового поведения за «стеною аффектов» и чтобы эта потребность сделалась его неотъемлемой привычкой, автоматизмом. (с. 326)


Вот.
А Будда уже две с половиной тысячи лет назад запретил монахам отправлять надобности прилюдно. И даже просто оголять интимные места на людях. 
Наверное, не зря он это сделал?

----------


## Топпер

> Духовная работа много в чем не состоит. 
> А в обнаженном теле нет ничего позорного! Думаю, в странах, где женщины ходят в парандже, Вам больше понравилось бы.


Зачем кидаться в крайности? Достаточно пристойно прикрытого тела.

----------

Илия (26.04.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вряд ли Вы знакомы с т.н. "единственной самайей Дзогчена" - находиться в чистом видении.... посему особо распространяться не буду. Замечу лишь, что даже не пытаясь(!) ежедневно находиться в нем, используя те практики, которые передают Учителя, вряд ли что-то получится... Не пытаясь научиться летать, вряд ли когда-нибудь полетишь....


Т.е. вы каждый день пытаетесь(!) находиться в нем? Употребляете 5 видов мяса? Не брезгуете субстанциями самаи? Коль не секрет, то где сперму берете (своей разговляться как то... некошерно)?

Далеко улетели?




> При чём, при чём... Аналогичными методами действовал в Монголии новообращённый хан-гелугпинец. Древние верования и обряды были запрещены под страхом смертной казни.


О, как! Давайте еще вспомним про Джа ламу, как примере того, "каким должен быть буддист и лама".

----------

Homa Brut (27.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Ага, а ещё были дикие древние греки и римляне, поклонявшиеся изображениям голых баб. И с сексом у них тоже много чего не в порядке было по меркам кураевского форума. Не знал окаянный Пракситель "полётов духа", на которые способны христианские фанатики и завсегдатаи кураевского форума...


Ну, в общем то, мистерии Диониса и подобные мероприятия я бы постестнялся назвать полётом духа.
Опять же не путайте искусство и порнографию. Это не одно и то же.

----------

Homa Brut (27.04.2009)

----------


## Гьямцо

> *Дмитрий Кармапенко*     А.Я.Гуревич. Средневековый мир: культура безмолвствующего большинства. - М.,1990. «Барьер стыдливости», окружающий «атомизированную» личность Нового времени, в тот период был не таков и проходил не там, где он проходит ныне, но когда он стал воздвигаться, то это цивилизационное движение коснулось прежде всего высшей части общества,





> «Непризнание авторитетов, отказ подчиняться кому бы то ни было - типичные черты человека массы - достигают апогея именно у этих довольно квалифицированных людей. Как раз эти люди символизируют и в значительной степени осуществляют современное господство масс, а их варварство - непосредственная причина деморализации Европы».


Хосе Ортега-и-Гассет




> «Что же касается авторитета, то говорить здесь о «несвободе» не только неточно, но нечестно. Авторитет есть основа всякой человеческой жизни, не только несовершеннолетней, но и самой что ни на есть зрелой; он не только помогает слабому, но воплощает сущность всякой высоты и величия; и потому разрушение авторитета неизбежно вызывает к жизни его извращенное подобие - насилие. До тех пор, пока средневековый человек ощущает единство бытия, он воспринимает авторитет не как оковы, а как связь с абсолютным и как точку опоры на земле».


Романо Гвардини

----------


## Echo

> То, что секс выглядит не очень красиво, сложно отрицать. Если вы попытаетесь взглянуть на это действо без влияния килес, то увидите, что он обладает всеми негативными характеристиками сансары.


То есть если я очищу килесы, то мне откроется видение негативных аспектов сансары? Для такого видения мне что-то нехочется очищаться от килес (попробую от клеш).  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Будда ведь учил "видению-как-есть" - вот этого я сейчас тут не увидел. Никто даже не постарался толком даже посмотреть и подумать "а что если? люди всякие бывают", вместо этого активно начали защищать и поручаться за тех, кого не знают (по крайней мере в этой жизни ).


Люди бывают всякие, но вот люди, которые жгут других по юртам, буддистами и ламами не являются... Вне зависимости от того, кем они себя считают, и кем их считают подельники.

Видение-как-есть - это далеко не видение-как-удобно.

----------

GROM (24.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> То есть если я очищу килесы, то мне откроется видение негативных аспектов сансары? Для такого видения мне что-то нехочется очищаться от килес (попробую от клеш).


Это, как раз, более чем понятно и предстазуемо. Поэтому многие в теме на дыбы то и встали.  :Smilie:

----------


## Echo

> Это, как раз, более чем понятно и предстазуемо. Поэтому многие в теме на дыбы то и встали.


То есть видение негативных аспектов таки необусловлено килесами?
Я постепенно начинаю понимать тхераваду в вашем изложении. Нирвана - небытие, килесы - жажда бытия и чувственных удовльствий...

----------


## Топпер

Echo пообщайтесь, пожалуйста, с кем-либо другим. Я уже в прошлой теме дал вам понять, что ваш стиль общения не распологает меня к диалогу с вами.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Т.е. вы каждый день пытаетесь(!) находиться в нем? Употребляете 5 видов мяса? Не брезгуете субстанциями самаи? Коль не секрет, то где сперму берете (своей разговляться как то... некошерно)?


Сильно Вас понесло...  :Smilie:  Бывает...  :Smilie: 

... Как ни странно и как бы дико для Вас это не звучало, для того, чтобы практиковать чистое видение, вовсе необязательно тоннами употреблять указанные Вами субстанции...  :Smilie:  

Ну да ладно, поскольку тема копрофагии и т.п. для Вас явно является насущной  :Smilie:  и поскольку меня она явно не интересует, я с позволения присутствующих больше не буду как-то провоцировать Ваше воображение!  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

Марица (01.05.2009), Слава Эркин (24.04.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Сильно Вас понесло...  Бывает... 
> 
> ... Как ни странно и как бы дико для Вас это не звучало, для того, чтобы практиковать чистое видение, вовсе необязательно тоннами употреблять указанные Вами субстанции...  
> 
> Ну да ладно, поскольку тема копрофагии и т.п. для Вас явно является насущной  и поскольку меня она явно не интересует, я с позволения присутствующих больше не буду как-то провоцировать Ваше воображение!


А не тоннами? Особые пошли тантристы с оригинальными "чистыми видениями"...

----------

GROM (24.04.2009), Homa Brut (27.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Просьба темы субстанций через чур не муссировать иначе придётся потом удалять сообщения.

----------

Eternal Jew (24.04.2009), Марица (01.05.2009)

----------


## Echo

Топпер, так и не общайтесь, вас что кто-то заставляет?
Я комментирую конкретные цитаты, а не общаюсь с неким Топпером, вообще-то.
А я уж как-нить сам разберусь где и когда мне писать свои сообщения. Если они противоречат правилам, то перед удалением, если не затруднит дайте ссылку на конкретный пункт правил которым они не удовлетворяют.

----------


## Andre

> Духовная работа много в чем не состоит. 
> А в обнаженном теле нет ничего позорного! Думаю, в странах, где женщины ходят в парандже, Вам больше понравилось бы.



Паранджа  - это крайность. Но в традиционно буддийских странах все же женщины в своем большинстве  длинные юбки носят... То есть понятия и там есть...   На самом деле это даже и эстетично.  

А что касается есть ли что позорное в обнаженном теле, так во многих физиологических процессах нет ничего позорного, однако они  не  осуществляются прилюдно.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Непризнание авторитетов, отказ подчиняться кому бы то ни было.


Простите, опять не в тему ваши цитаты. У меня есть авторитеты, просто не всем из них я подчиняюсь слепо и безоговорочно.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Опять же не путайте искусство и порнографию. Это не одно и то же.


А кто здесь вообще упоминал порнографию? Повторяю: в античной Греции обнажённое человеческое тело - красивое, развитое - не только не вызывало стыд, но и могло служить объектом поклонения, будучи воплощённым в форме скульптуры.

А как насчёт этой древнеиндийской сакральной "порнографии"?

----------

Аньезка (24.04.2009), Иилья (24.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> А кто здесь вообще упоминал порнографию?


упоминал я. В виде современных нравов на обложках журналов.



> Повторяю: в античной Грециии обнажённое человеческое тело - красивое, развитое - не только не вызывало стыд, но и могло служить объектом поклонения, будучи воплощённым в форме скульптуры.


Тело да. А дух? Дух вызывал поклонение?



> А как насчёт этой древнеиндийской сакральной "порнографии"?


Как образец древнего художественного творчества - неплохо. Но не хотел бы, чтобы современные храмы так "украшались". По мне лучше деяния Будды и известных монахов.

----------


## Аньезка

> Паранджа  - это крайность. Но в традиционно буддийских странах все же женщины в своем большинстве  длинные юбки носят... То есть понятия и там есть...   На самом деле это даже и эстетично.  
> 
> А что касается есть ли что позорное в обнаженном теле, так во многих физиологических процессах нет ничего позорного, однако они  не  осуществляются прилюдно.


А для мусульман паранджа -  не крайность, а дань приличиям.

Дело в том, что страсть, грязь, непристойность - суть наполнение головы человеческой. Ее нет во вне нас!!!  И если у кого-то возникают всякие чувства, от страсти до возмущения, при виде девушки в джинсах с низкой талией, то во времена Пушкина и Достоевского эти же чувства могли возникнуть при взгляде на женскую щиколотку, выглядывающую из под полы длинного платья. Короче, как тело не одевай, а больной ум всегда найдет к чему привязаться.

----------

Echo (24.04.2009), Ho Shim (24.04.2009), Tong Po (27.04.2009), Александр С (24.04.2009), Буль (24.04.2009), Дмитрий Певко (24.04.2009), Иилья (24.04.2009), Илия (26.04.2009), куру хунг (24.04.2009), лесник (24.04.2009), Марица (01.05.2009), Норбу (24.04.2009), Поляков (24.04.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (24.04.2009), Рюдзи (24.04.2009), Слава Эркин (25.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Дело в том, что страсть, грязь, непристойность - суть наполнение головы человеческой. Ее нет во вне нас!!!  И если у кого-то возникают всякие чувства, от страсти до возмущения, при виде девушки в джинсах с низкой талией, то во времена Пушкина и Достоевского эти же чувства могли возникнуть при взгляде на женскую щиколотку, выглядывающую из под полы длинного платья. Короче, как тело не одевай, а больной ум всегда найдет к чему привязаться.


Вам надо адресовать это Будде, который порицал голых аскетов. И который не считал возможным для монахов открывать тела. 
Конечно, для мирян не выдвигалось таких требований. На то они и миряне, в конце концов. Но желание выставлять (а все эти заниженные талии и декольте для того и служат) своё тело, диктуется единственным инстинктом: инстинктом продолжения рода. Не ищите в таких действиях нечто высокодухвоного, также, как не перекладывайте ответственность на якобы нездоровые мужские умы. Мужчины что думают - то думают. А вот оголяются к месту или не к месту в основном женщины. И если мужчины, во времена Пушкина возбуждались от вида женской щиколотки, так зачем женщинам понадобилось раздеваться ещё больше? Что, мужчины возбуждаться перестали?

Но всё это лирика. А на практике например на затвор к нам в вихару я такую раскованную девушку не пущу ибо непристойно.

----------

Tong Po (27.04.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Тело да. А дух? Дух вызывал поклонение?


Вы серьёзно считаете древних греков бехдуховными людьми?? Почитайте Зелинского, работы Лосева по античной эстетике (со скидкой на его христианский фанатизм и неприятие "язычества").

----------


## Топпер

> Вы серьёзно считаете древних греков бехдуховными людьми?? Почитайте Зелинского, работы Лосева по античной эстетике (со скидкой на его христианский фанатизм и неприятие "язычества").


По своему духовными. Сам зачитывался в детстве Одисеей и Иллиадой.
Но всё же не до такой степени, как христианских святых или буддийских Арьев

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Но всё же не до такой степени, как христианских святых


Ага, особенно с учётом того, что почти все духовные перья для украшения своей ближневосточной дикости христиане повыдергивали из хвоста неоплатонических павлинов. И философия, и церковное искусство (правда, уже без обнажёнки), и сам культ - всё оттуда, из Эллады. Которая, в общем-то, отнюдь не сводится к гомеровскому эпосу.

----------


## Топпер

> Ага, особенно с учётом того, что почти все духовные перья для украшения своей ближневосточной дикости христиане повыдергивали из хвоста неоплатонических павлинов. И философия, и церковное искусство (правда, уже без обнажёнки), и сам культ - всё оттуда, из Эллады.


Не спорю. Всё оттуда. Но ещё они добавили идею любви и самопожертвования.

----------

Homa Brut (27.04.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Но ещё они добавили идею любви и самопожертвования.


Плотин, Плотин, ещё раз Плотин.

----------


## Топпер

Не в той степени. Иначе так можно сказать, что и Будда ничего к брахманизму не добавил. Те же сансара с нирваной.

----------


## Echo

Хороший фильм и очень в тему  :Smilie:

----------

Слава Эркин (24.04.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Неправда. И "душу свою за други своя", и любовь, и самопожертвование - всё это было прекрасно известно до превращения агрессивной иудействующей секты в государственную религию империи.

Рекомендую внимательно прочесть полемику языческих мыслителей с христианством в книге: А.Б.Ранович, "Античные критики христианства".

----------

Tong Po (27.04.2009), Александр С (24.04.2009)

----------


## Рюдзи

Голое тело тоже может выглядеть красиво. Другое дело, что нагота сейчас часто скатывается к пошлости. По-моему это просто некрасиво, не более того. 
 Мне вот, например, не нравится какую музыку ставят водители маршруток, и что? 
 Мы тут просто сидим, бухтим, как старикашки, отдаляясь от первоначального вопроса. Тем более выбор есть - жить вдали от девушек, в коротких юбках , да только где гарантия, что это оградит от желаний и омрачений? 
 Можно ещё как индийские садху пояс верности одевать или цепь за собой таскать...

----------

Аньезка (24.04.2009), Марица (01.05.2009)

----------


## Andre

> А для мусульман паранджа -  не крайность, а дань приличиям.
> 
> Дело в том, что страсть, грязь, непристойность - суть наполнение головы человеческой. Ее нет во вне нас!!!  И если у кого-то возникают всякие чувства, от страсти до возмущения, при виде девушки в джинсах с низкой талией, то во времена Пушкина и Достоевского эти же чувства могли возникнуть при взгляде на женскую щиколотку, выглядывающую из под полы длинного платья. Короче, как тело не одевай, а больной ум всегда найдет к чему привязаться.


Да нет, это не дань приличия - тут все тот же банальный марксизм. Женщина не генерировала доход в древних культурах, значит она собственность того, кто генерировал, а поскольку мужское население превосходит женское в исламских странах, то чтобы собственность не увели или не завладел другой  - ее надо прикрыть.  

Также все моральные заповеди направлены на контроль над появлением нежелательных ртов - если девушка приносила незаконорожденное  потомство  в семью, кто кормил бы эти рты? Отсюда табу на все, что может вызвать какое-то желание со стороны мужчин, которые не имеют права на эту женщину.  Сегодня та же проблема - только сегодня плод неудачной любви можно удалить с помощью абборта (и  это так же просто как сходить в туалет) или отдать в детдом (в древности государство не всегда заботилось о незаконорожденных).  И все любят  красивые слова про красивые женские тела, но никто не любит говорить про последствия. А если взять среднюю женщину до 30 лет у нас, у каждой было по два или три абборта, если не больше.  

Что касается  коротких юбок и  публичных  объятий и поцелуев, то в принципе это дело каждого, только это провоцирует лишние проблемы  - 80% процентов изнасилований провоцируют сами изнасилованные своим поведением. Хотя, конечно, в голове насильника были грязные мысли. Поэтому Будду можно  понять, когда он говорил, что сама Дхамма (поведение в том числе) есть защита.   Так что, если есть мозги в голове, лучше не  создавать себе лишние проблемы. Хотя, каждому -  своё

----------

GROM (24.04.2009), Homa Brut (27.04.2009), Zodpa Tharchin (24.04.2009)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> адресовать это Будде, который порицал голых аскетов. И который не считал возможным для монахов открывать тела.


Есть хорошая история от Намкая Норбу об обычаях, которые "пошли от Будды" (в замечательном переводе Гриши Мохина)... Цитирую не дословно: 

... Будда давал поучения применительно к конкретным случаям. Своего рода жизненные советы... К примеру, появился у него в сангхе монах с невероятно буйной растительностью на ногах и прочих частях тела... Что мог сказать ему Будда? - "Милейший, да ты бы ноги побрил, жарко ведь ... и на обезьяну смахиваешь"  :Smilie:  ... Проходили годы, кто-то передавал эту ситуацию устно, кто-то прилежно записывал. Так и родилось правило: "Будда сказал монахам брить ноги"  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie: 

Еще одна хорошая цитата из другого кагьюпинского Учителя: "Запрет на оральный секс... ну да, тут его оправдать можно: представьте себе Тибет, люди не мылись месяцами а то и более... Так что занятие это было явно "на любителя"  :Smilie: 


_P.S. Все истории - в приукрашенном пересказе старого больного еврея (то есть меня)... Поэтому не судите строго!_  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

Tong Po (27.04.2009), лесник (24.04.2009), Марица (01.05.2009), Слава Эркин (24.04.2009)

----------


## Legba

Ах, как я отстал от дискурса!
За Гогена спасибо, порадовали. Сразу вспоминается классическая формулировка "Чайковского мы любим не за это". :Smilie:  Вобще-то пример сифилитика, женатого на 13 летней девочке и умершего в нищете не очень ободряет.  :Smilie: 





> У меня есть авторитеты, просто не всем из них я подчиняюсь слепо и безоговорочно.


ОК, замечательно. А что является *критерием* подчинения/неподчинения?

----------

GROM (24.04.2009), Homa Brut (27.04.2009)

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Еще одна хорошая цитата из другого кагьюпинского Учителя: "Запрет на оральный секс... ну да, тут его оправдать можно: представьте себе Тибет, люди не мылись месяцами а то и более... Так что занятие это было явно "на любителя"


Не так. Однажды, этому Учителю задали вопрос: "почему Гампопа запрещал монахам заниматься однополой любовью?". Ответ: "Потому, что в монастырях не было горячей воды и душа".

----------

Homa Brut (27.04.2009)

----------


## GROM

Наверное следует добавить,что женщины оголяются на улицах зачастую из чувства конкуренции,т.е. выставляют напоказ свои "достоинства".
Выдающиеся формы женского тела воспринимаемые мужчинами как нечто вкусное и прелестное,самими обладательницами воспринимаются как оружие  :Smilie: 
С точки зрения Дхармы,всегда очень важно понимать что несёт твоё поведение во вне,какие плоды у существ от общения,контакта(даже зрительного) с тобой.
Провоцировать мужчин на страсть и агрессию-легко.Думать что такое поведение  не даст плодов в виде отрицательной кармы -заблуждение.
Из-за неведения людям кажется тот или иной успех соседа/соседки продуктом борьбы,но Будда сказал что всё приятное и неприятное есть лишь результат прежних деяний.


п.с. Есть народная поговорка,которую если перефразировать можно сказать так:От поведения женщины зависит жизнь мужчины.

----------

Homa Brut (27.04.2009), Игорь Эдвардович (24.04.2009), Майя П (24.04.2009)

----------


## Аньезка

> Вам надо адресовать это Будде, который порицал голых аскетов. И который не считал возможным для монахов открывать тела. 
> Конечно, для мирян не выдвигалось таких требований. На то они и миряне, в конце концов. Но желание выставлять (а все эти заниженные талии и декольте для того и служат) своё тело, диктуется единственным инстинктом: инстинктом продолжения рода. Не ищите в таких действиях нечто высокодухвоного, также, как не перекладывайте ответственность на якобы нездоровые мужские умы. Мужчины что думают - то думают. А вот оголяются к месту или не к месту в основном женщины.


Что-что-что? -)) Женщины оголяются? -)) Вы летом мужчин с голым торсом то тут то там не встречаете? Да как они могут?!!!! Только почему-то у женщин не возникает желания их помацать и сделать им титьковёрт! 




> Но всё это лирика. А на практике например на затвор к нам в вихару я такую раскованную девушку не пущу ибо непристойно.


Кто бы сомневался.
А мы к Вам и не пойдем.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Аньезка

> Что касается  коротких юбок и  публичных  объятий и поцелуев, то в принципе это дело каждого, только это провоцирует лишние проблемы  - 80% процентов изнасилований провоцируют сами изнасилованные своим поведением. Хотя, конечно, в голове насильника были грязные мысли.


А что вы скажете жертвам изнасилования, которые были одеты вполне пристойно? А ведь таких немало! Какое оправдание придумаете насильникам? А что вы скажете детям, которых насилуют отцы..? Может детишки тоже виноваты, что бегают в трусишках? Насильники - психически невменяемые люди, и точка.

----------


## лесник

> 80% процентов изнасилований провоцируют сами изнасилованные своим поведением.


Откуда у Вас статистика, позвольте узнать?

----------

Александр С (24.04.2009), Аньезка (24.04.2009), Марица (01.05.2009)

----------


## Andre

> А что вы скажете жертвам изнасилования, которые были одеты вполне пристойно? А ведь таких немало! Какое оправдание придумаете насильникам? А что вы скажете детям, которых насилуют отцы..? Может детишки тоже виноваты, что бегают в трусишках? Насильники - психически невменяемые люди, и точка.


Я не беру  в расчет аномалии... насилуют и мальчиков, которые короткие юбки не носят... Я говорю об обычной статистике,  поищите в интеренете про причины изнасилования, и вы увидите, что во  многих случаях  женщины не просто проходили мимо из церкви  с томиком Чехова в руках...

Я вообще не про то, а про то, что есть действия, которые лучше не совершать, даже если у вас красивое тело и от него исходит сияние, это не значит, что надо   выставлять напоказ его  всем подряд.  Вашему мужу, партнеру - пожалуйста, хоть  голые  ремонтом своей квартиры занимайтесь...

То же самое, если у меня в кармане много денег, мне не следует выставлять на показ всем свои деньги с мыслями "Вот, беднота завистливая.... это у них омрачения ума, а у меня все ок с мыслями", в принципе можно так делать, только не надо обижаться если кто-то из непростветленных у вас эти деньги заберет в темном месте.   

Все рекоммендации Будды даны чисто для того, что бы избавить себя от излишних проблем...  Это не есть некий вечный закон как у иудео-христиано-мусульман, которые верят, что их закон существовал еще до сотворения мира.  Это примитивный идеализм, или по словам Ильича, реакционная поповщина, которая мешает трудящимся  достигать освобождения. Тем не менее, элементарный "дресс-код" соблюдать полезно и приятно. 

И последнее,  красивая, стройная девушка, даже одетая по религиозным  понятиям, выглядит красиво и эстетично.   Возможно, она не  кажется такой доступной, и не всякий  прохожий к ней подкатит с предложениями установления отношений с целью последующих совокуплений, но в этой недоступности  и заключается секрет женской привлекательности.

----------

Alert (26.04.2009), GROM (24.04.2009), Homa Brut (27.04.2009), Sforza (24.04.2009), Solano (12.05.2009), Zom (24.04.2009), Илия (26.04.2009), Рюдзи (24.04.2009), Тант (10.08.2011)

----------


## Andre

> Откуда у Вас статистика, позвольте узнать?


С интернета или передач всяких  и журналов.... Если бы меня это так интересовало, и я знал наперед, что буду про это тут говорить, я бы обязательно записывал  источники...  Но   число подобных  случаев, которые происходят в моем городе,  подтверждают эту статистику.

----------


## Andre

> Что-что-что? -)) Женщины оголяются? -)) Вы летом мужчин с голым торсом то тут то там не встречаете? Да как они могут?!!!! Только почему-то у женщин не возникает желания их помацать и сделать им титьковёрт! 
> 
> 
> 
> Кто бы сомневался.
> А мы к Вам и не пойдем.



Вот, по крайней мере, вы на буддийском форуме и узнаете психологию мужчин, если до сих пор не знали... Да у женщин, если они только не сексуально озабочены, этих желаний не возникнет, при виде голого торса мужчины. У мужчины,  как правило, возникает... так что делайте выводы и не показывайте свою грудь  на публике - в районах, где много гопоты, и  особенно в восточных  странах, где в часа 4 утра вы просыпаетесь под вой "ЛЛяяяяяяя Иллляхуу Иллялляху.."

----------


## лесник

> С интернета или передач всяких  и журналов.... Если бы меня это так интересовало, и я знал наперед, что буду про это тут говорить, я бы обязательно записывал  источники...  Но   число подобных  случаев, которые происходят в моем городе,  подтверждают эту статистику.


Тогда, наверное, лучше не давать точных цифр, если не можете их подтвердить.

Я думаю, что в такой позиции "надела короткую юбку, не жалуйся, что изнасиловали" есть что-то неправильное, а именно - по сути, в ней подразумевается "сама виновата". То есть вина переносится на жертву, которая этого никак не заслуживает, даже если девушка была полуголой и строила глазки, это никак не оправдывает насильника. В такой логике, имхо, кроется опасность: вместо того, чтобы решать проблему, мы пытаемся ее избежать, не решая. Прячь деньги, чтобы не ограбили; носи телогрейку и никакой косметики, чтобы не насиловали; практикуй буддизм тайно, чтобы не напал Кураев.

Кстати, вернемся к буддизму: разве если тебя изнасиловали, это не в карме дело? причем тут одежда?

----------

Аньезка (24.04.2009), Дмитрий Певко (25.04.2009), Марица (01.05.2009)

----------


## Буль

> поищите в интеренете про причины изнасилования, и вы увидите, что во  многих случаях  женщины не просто проходили мимо из церкви  с томиком Чехова в руках...


Причин изнасилования только две: похоть или месть. Размер юбки etc. причиной изнасилования ни в одном в нормальном обществе не признаётся




> То же самое, если у меня в кармане много денег, мне не следует выставлять на показ всем свои деньги с мыслями "Вот, беднота завистливая.... это у них омрачения ума, а у меня все ок с мыслями", в принципе можно так делать, только не надо обижаться если кто-то из непростветленных у вас эти деньги заберет в темном месте.


Яркий пример образа мыслей уголовника: а не надо было деньги показывать! Сам вора в дом пустил, а теперь удивляешься!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 





> И последнее,  красивая, стройная девушка, даже одетая по религиозным  понятиям, выглядит красиво и эстетично.   Возможно, она не  кажется такой доступной, и не всякий  прохожий к ней подкатит с предложениями установления отношений с целью последующих совокуплений, но в этой недоступности  и заключается секрет женской привлекательности.


А это яркий пример образа мыслей фетишиста...  :Wink:

----------

Tong Po (27.04.2009), Александр С (24.04.2009), Аньезка (24.04.2009), Дмитрий Певко (25.04.2009), лесник (24.04.2009), Марица (01.05.2009)

----------


## GROM

> Кстати, вернемся к буддизму: разве если тебя изнасиловали, это не в карме дело? причем тут одежда?



Карма имеет такое свойство как вызревание.Например если у вас нет причин для долголетия,а вы вдобавок ещё и ведёте вредный образ жизни,совершенно точно что вы умрёте раньше чем могли бы.
И наоборот если применить искусные средства: выполнять практики долгой жизни,выкупать/спасать обречённых на гибель существ,правильно питаться,не вести себя в жизни агрессивно,вы проживёте дольше чем вам уготовано вашими первичными причинами(кармой)
Со всем остальным точно так же.
А если человек подвергся насилию даже соблюдая элементарные правила нравственности,имеет место уже полностью вызревшая негативная карма.Совершенно очевидно что тибетские монахини были далеки от соблазнения китайских оккупантов,но увы когда карма полностью созрела уже очень трудно помочь.Поэтому Будда и учил поведению которое упреждает вызревание негативной кармы.

----------

Dondhup (24.04.2009), Ho Shim (24.04.2009), Майя П (24.04.2009)

----------


## Sforza

> Я ещё, бывает , пукяю во время сидячей практики...


Простите,Вы *это*  специально? Или это спонтаная недвойственность у Вас *так* проявляется?  :Smilie:

----------


## Рюдзи

> Простите,Вы *это*  специально? Или это спонтаная недвойственность у Вас *так* проявляется?


Недвойственность - это если в коллективной! :Big Grin:

----------

Марица (01.05.2009)

----------


## Neroli

Мои пять копеек:

Во-первых, если говорить о свободе ума, то в случае с сексом перед алтарем, свобода будет заключатся как раз в способности подчиниться правилам, рекомендациям Учителей, без напряжения и отрицательных эмоций. А бунт, возмущение, несогласие и попытка  доказать, что ты свободен от предрассудков и ограничений - это же колоссальный напряг, и доказывает скорее обратное. 

Во-вторых, свободные люди не тратят столько времени чтобы доказать Топперу, что он не прав, и они имеют право заняться сексом где угодно и когда угодно. Они проcто делают это.  :Smilie:

----------

Ersh (25.04.2009), Homa Brut (27.04.2009), Legba (24.04.2009), Sforza (24.04.2009), Tong Po (27.04.2009), Илия (26.04.2009), лесник (27.04.2009), Марица (01.05.2009), Слава Эркин (24.04.2009), Шавырин (24.04.2009)

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Хорошо бы на этой ноте топик закрутить  :Smilie:

----------

Буль (25.04.2009)

----------

